# Uber Gives out my personal number..



## Raquel

So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..

It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..

Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
















Edit: uber response added:
*Shauna from Uber* (Uber)

25 de ene. 11:02

Hello Raquel,

I'm very sorry to hear that you had this type of experience while driving on the Uber platform. It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order. If this was done it was most certainly in error. I have rerouted your ticket to our Incident Response Team. As part of their investigation, they will be contacting you along with the account holder.

Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve this issue for you!

Due to our privacy policy, we cannot share with you the outcome of this investigation, however, please know that Uber takes issues like this very seriously and based on the team's findings, appropriate action will be taken.

Sincerely,

Shauna

Uber Support

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @@UBER


----------



## UberHammer

Consult a lawyer on this one. You may have just hit the jackpot.


----------



## Raquel

UberHammer said:


> Consult a lawyer on this one. You may have just hit the jackpot.


I mean if uber didn't give this "Rhodes Scholar" my number..I don't know who did.. it's both scary and dangerous.

I will wait to see what uber says..


----------



## chi1cabby

Stalker Deandre admits to getting your personal phone number by lying about forgetting his phone in your car.
And from looking at the time stamp on the two screenshots it looks like, Stalker Deandre texted you over two different mornings.


----------



## Ubererx

Wow...he couldn't hit on you face to face??

The number is masked but still it is a line of communication, in your case its an UNWELCOMED one..
****ing uber Will pimp you "literally" if they could

So how hot are you that you made that intruder text u at 6:19am..?

He obviously still up from last night..


----------



## jackstraww

U a mf dime piece girl???- -,that alone sounds scary. Cant wait till you post SuperDuperUber,s response to that harassment - -


----------



## chi1cabby

There is a problem of Female Drivers, having to suffer through undue harassment, & unwelcome advances by some male Riders under the *Tyranny of Uber's Rating System.*

But in even in the following extreme case,* Uber Failed to Terminate the Rider's Account.*




























Let's see how Uber responds to @Raquel .


----------



## John Anderson

Wow, my signature is intended as a joke but it seems some fellow drivers are currently experiencing this.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> I mean if uber didn't give this "Rhodes Scholar" my number..I don't know who did.. it's both scary and dangerous.
> 
> I will wait to see what uber says..


----------



## painfreepc

Uber give my personal number to a client in Moreno valley, she left wallet in my car.


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..
> 
> It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..
> 
> Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
> View attachment 4223
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> I sent uber an email about this..awaiting a reply..


Maybe you can post HIS number for us to text him....


----------



## stuber

This


Raquel said:


> So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..
> 
> It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..
> 
> Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
> View attachment 4223
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> I sent uber an email about this..awaiting a reply..


This is completely crazy. Obviously, UBER SHOULD be able to handle a legitimate lost and found issue without ever giving out your personal information. But no, that would require them to act responsibly. These people are incompetent assholes. Unbelievable. Sue the crap out of them.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Maybe you can post HIS number for us to text him....


Ok, maybe not,


----------



## Uberdawg

Supposedly you need a subpoena to get passenger or driver info because of *privacy concerns *but they give out her phone number? Hmmmmmmmmmm

The bullshit never ceases to amaze me. If they did in fact giver her number to a passenger, then what the hell does that response from Uber mean?

If the number did actually come from Uber I can see a problem there.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uberdawg said:


> Supposedly you need a subpoena to get passenger or driver info because of *privacy concerns *but they give out her phone number? Hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> The bullshit never ceases to amaze me. If they did in fact giver her number to a passenger, then what the hell does that response from Uber mean?
> 
> If the number did actually come from Uber I can see a problem there.


What are you talking about, subpoena, the passenger just says that they lost something, they don't get your real phone number.


----------



## Uberdawg

I have gotten calls the next day from riders who are simply calling my Uber number but they show up on my phone as my pax number, so I recognize it as a pax. Not sure how he could do it using a different phone.


----------



## chi1cabby

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> real phone number.


The passengers are given the drivers personal phone number, when they request it to recover lost items.
The Pax already has the Driver's Uber issued Twilio phone number from when the ride was taken.


----------



## Uberdawg

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What are you talking about, subpoena, the passenger just says that they lost something, they don't get your real phone number.


I am not the one talking about a subpoena. The Uber response in chi1cabby's post says they would have to have a subpoena to release any information on a rider or driver. The OP said they gave out her number. I just said, *if they did* then their response in the other matter is bullshit.


----------



## jaymaxx44

Just Scary......


----------



## Raquel

chi1cabby said:


> Stalker Deandre admits to getting your personal phone number by lying about forgetting his phone in your car.
> And from looking at the time stamp on the two screenshots it looks like, Stalker Deandre texted you over two different mornings.


No it was just this morning..the screenshots were not done right, sorry. It repeats convo.


----------



## Raquel

Ubererx said:


> Wow...he couldn't hit on you face to face??
> 
> The number is masked but still it is a line of communication, in your case its an UNWELCOMED one..
> ****ing uber Will pimp you "literally" if they could
> 
> So how hot are you that you made that intruder text u at 6:19am..?
> 
> He obviously still up from last night..


These texts came through on my personal number, not my uber "number".


----------



## ac79

Raquel said:


> No it was just this morning..the screenshots were not done right, sorry. It repeats convo.


If you are looking for an attorney to talk to, let me know, I know a very good one in California. That is crazy that they gave someone your personal info...


----------



## Raquel

*Shauna from Uber* (Uber)

25 de ene. 11:02

Hello Raquel,

I'm very sorry to hear that you had this type of experience while driving on the Uber platform. It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order. If this was done it was most certainly in error. I have rerouted your ticket to our Incident Response Team. As part of their investigation, they will be contacting you along with the account holder.

Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve this issue for you!

Due to our privacy policy, we cannot share with you the outcome of this investigation, however, please know that Uber takes issues like this very seriously and based on the team's findings, appropriate action will be taken.

Sincerely,

Shauna

Uber Support

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @UBER


----------



## chi1cabby

Raquel said:


> It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order. If this was done it was most certainly in error.


That is Patently A Lie!
Stalker Deandre got your Personal Phone Number by saying that he'd left behind his phone in your car.
He was then directed by Uber to log into his Rider Account & fill out this form www.riders.uber.com/lost


----------



## Raquel

chi1cabby said:


> That is Patently A Lie!
> Stalker Deandre got your Personal Phone Number by saying that he'd left behind his phone in your car.
> He was then directed by Uber to log into his Rider Account & fill out this form www.riders.uber.com/lost
> 
> View attachment 4234


So basically uber gladly helps stalkers. SICKENING!!!!!


----------



## Chris Dee

chi1cabby said:


> That is Patently A Lie!
> Stalker Deandre got your Personal Phone Number by saying that he'd left behind his phone in your car.
> He was then directed by Uber to log into his Rider Account & fill out this form www.riders.uber.com/lost
> 
> View attachment 4234


This is what that screen looks like, I have an account, I cannot find any info on my drivers besides their name and picture.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Ok so....I'm a little unclear on all this.....

Does this mean you're available?


----------



## Raquel

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok so....I'm a little unclear on all this.....
> 
> Does this mean you're available?


What?


----------



## Chris Dee

Raquel said:


> So basically uber gladly helps stalkers. SICKENING!!!!!


DO NOT LET THIS GO, not only should you contact Uber but IF it happens again (post you warning the person to cease) go to your local precinct and file an OOP, text messages are considered harassment.

The issue is that only one incident might not apply as well as there is no threat of physical harm.... 
I would persist with Uber, email them every day because they should be effing calling you about this issue.


----------



## Raquel

Chris Dee said:


> DO NOT LET THIS GO, not only should you contact Uber but IF it happens again (post you warning the person to cease) go to your local precinct and file an OOP, text messages are considered harassment.
> 
> The issue is that only one incident might not apply as well as there is no threat of physical harm....
> I would persist with Uber, email them every day because they should be effing calling you about this issue.


I'm waiting for the incident response team to contact me, I will post all responses here.

"Deandre" has texted me a few other times since this morning .. nothing really threatening yet.


----------



## Txchick

Raquel said:


> What?


@UL Driver SF I found your post alarming as a women.



Raquel said:


> What?


----------



## Raquel

Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> What?


Just joking Raquel.

Look...two questions....

What was the incoming number to your phone? Was it his or the Uber number? If it was his...

File a police report and forward the report to Uber. Ask that the police contact Uber and trace the contact with this rider. They will have an electronic paper trail of their contact with him. He would have had to verify who he was in order to get anything from Uber.

I have gotten calls from passengers because they left stuff in my car. The number that came up on the call was always the Uber number assigned to me.

Again...in cases like this always get the police involved and let Uber know you have done so. The reason being....the police have a record of this guys behavior on file. That never goes away and can be referenced in future investigations.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Txchick said:


> @UL Driver SF I found your post alarming as a women.


Eh...I have a horrible sense of humor. However....

This is an anonymous Internet forum. To think she is somehow in danger from me is silly at best.

But....you go ahead and be alarmed.


----------



## Chris Dee

Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


Make sure you try and either forward or copy all the text's, the phone company can pull a SMS transcript from your phone via court order. If nothing is threatening then let him continue, if you just block him then there will be no lesson learned by idiot's like this. I know it's like asking you to be a guinea pig but let it go and when a threat of any type comes over that phone he is done. People like this only learn by being punished, they actually think there is nothing wrong with what they are doing. It's your choice but just think of the other person that might be subject to this person's actions and maybe they would not be as smart as you.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


Uh...my phone has a block this number feature. But if you call your local phone provider they can tell you how to do it.

Oh...and file the police report.


----------



## Drive777

Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


I agree with UberHammer, you should NOT let this go easily because you're already suffering injury due to Uber's negligence and the fact your phone number is out there against your permission.

Lyft has a lost and found process where the passenger fills out a form and the driver is contacted via text BY LYFT. If a passenger leaves something in my car and I tell Lyft about it first, they still have to request my permission before giving my personal contact information to the passenger.

If Uber screwed up, they need to be held liable.


----------



## Raquel

UL Driver SF said:


> Just joking Raquel.
> 
> Look...two questions....
> 
> What was the incoming number to your phone? Was it his or the Uber number? If it was his...
> 
> File a police report and forward the report to Uber. Ask that the police contact Uber and trace the contact with this rider. They will have an electronic paper trail of their contact with him. He would have had to verify who he was in order to get anything from Uber.
> 
> I have gotten calls from passengers because they left stuff in my car. The number that came up on the call was always the Uber number assigned to me.
> 
> Again...in cases like this always get the police involved and let Uber know you have done so. The reason being....the police have a record of this guys behavior on file. That never goes away and can be referenced in future investigations.


No it was NOT an Uber number. He contacted me on my personal number.


----------



## Raquel

Chris Dee said:


> Make sure you try and either forward or copy all the text's, the phone company can pull a SMS transcript from your phone via court order. If nothing is threatening then let him continue, if you just block him then there will be no lesson learned by idiot's like this. I know it's like asking you to be a guinea pig but let it go and when a threat of any type comes over that phone he is done. People like this only learn by being punished, they actually think there is nothing wrong with what they are doing. It's your choice but just think of the other person that might be subject to this person's actions and maybe they would not be as smart as you.


This is a good idea. I will not block him, see how long and how far he will take this.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> No it was NOT an Uber number. He contacted me on my personal number.


Excellent! They should be able to find him easily.

File the police report. Let Uber do their thing but file the police report.

You should be calling them right now.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Chris Dee said:


> Make sure you try and either forward or copy all the text's, the phone company can pull a SMS transcript from your phone via court order. If nothing is threatening then let him continue, if you just block him then there will be no lesson learned by idiot's like this. I know it's like asking you to be a guinea pig but let it go and when a threat of any type comes over that phone he is done. People like this only learn by being punished, they actually think there is nothing wrong with what they are doing. It's your choice but just think of the other person that might be subject to this person's actions and maybe they would not be as smart as you.


Yea....not a good idea. But go with it if you think that is the right thing to do.


----------



## Raquel

UL Driver SF said:


> Excellent! They should be able to find him easily.
> 
> File the police report. Let Uber do their thing but file the police report.
> 
> You should be calling them right now.


I did call the police non emergency line and asked them what I can do, and they said nothing yet unless he makes a threat or stalks me.


----------



## Chris Dee

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea....not a good idea. But go with it if you think that is the right thing to do.


Actually it is a good idea based on the premise that there is not danger and at this time the only contact is via SMS phone messages. He doesn't know where she lives, but it is her choice, if you think about it this could end by getting a weirdo off the streets or at least teach him a lesson. I by no means condone someone taking a risk but the risk is minimal here and the reward could be life saving. It also depends on the police's definition of stalking or threats of violence. There are federal laws on stalking as well as local.


----------



## Txchick

UL Driver SF said:


> Eh...I have a horrible sense of humor. However....
> 
> This is an anonymous Internet forum. To think she is somehow in danger from me is silly at best.
> 
> But....you go ahead and be alarmed.


As a women I had uber pax call me on the Uber number way after fares ended. It's scary! I have gotten calls at 3:00 am & later way after I was home. I am just saying be sensitive. That is what is alarming to me.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> I did call the police non emergency line and asked them what I can do, and they said nothing yet unless he makes a threat or stalks me.


You need to talk to someone else. It should be called a 653m report. I would go down and request that it be documented. They can do a short report to get it in the system.

Don't let them be lazy.

I went back and re read your post....you said he contacted you on your personal phone. The Uber number would send his texts to your personal phone. What number came up on the caller id? If you have that....post it on reddit or 4 chan with a description of what happened. They will take care of it.


----------



## grams777

Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


Besides your phone, some phone companies have a place when you login to block phone numbers as well.

From what I have experienced Lyft does a much better job keeping your
phone number isolated. Outside of a trip, I have not had anything go through with Lyft. With Uber it can and does from time to time.

Also on Lyft there's an emergency response phone number you can call them and talk to a person right away. I do this even on open containers for example.


----------



## Txchick

Raquel said:


> I did call the police non emergency line and asked them what I can do, and they said nothing yet unless he makes a threat or stalks me.


I agree. I had to contact Uber about getting Uber number phone calls from pax and they weren't asking if they left their phone in my car.


Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


might want to call your cell phone provider and ask.


----------



## Drive777

Chris Dee said:


> Actually it is a good idea based on the premise that there is not danger and at this time the only contact is via SMS phone messages. He doesn't know where she lives, but it is her choice, if you think about it this could end by getting a weirdo off the streets or at least teach him a lesson. I by no means condone someone taking a risk but the risk is minimal here and the reward could be life saving. It also depends on the police's definition of stalking or threats of violence. There are federal laws on stalking as well as local.


Even if there is no danger "at this time" she is still suffering injury because she doesn't know what that guy will do in the future, if he'll try and do a reverse phone number lookup, etc. Uber may have committed a serious breach of privacy here. The police report (along with the texts themselves) would serve as evidence to hold Uber to account.


----------



## Chris Dee

Txchick said:


> As a women I had uber pax call me on the Uber number way after fares ended. It's scary! I have gotten calls at 3:00 am & later way after I was home. I am just saying be sensitive. That is what is alarming to me.


Yes, this can happen, I've been trying this with some customers and another Uber driver where we both have the customer app. If you don't close the app you can contact your driver days after the ride. Once you close the rider app the line will not connect anymore. This is a bad glitch and Uber should really look into this.


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..
> 
> It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..
> 
> Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
> View attachment 4223
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> Edit: uber response added:
> *Shauna from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> 25 de ene. 11:02
> 
> Hello Raquel,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that you had this type of experience while driving on the Uber platform. It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order. If this was done it was most certainly in error. I have rerouted your ticket to our Incident Response Team. As part of their investigation, they will be contacting you along with the account holder.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve this issue for you!
> 
> Due to our privacy policy, we cannot share with you the outcome of this investigation, however, please know that Uber takes issues like this very seriously and based on the team's findings, appropriate action will be taken.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Shauna
> 
> Uber Support
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @@UBER


On a side note, I find it interesting that the date is

25 de ene. 11:02

I wonder where "Shauna" is based.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Chris Dee said:


> Actually it is a good idea based on the premise that there is not danger and at this time the only contact is via SMS phone messages. He doesn't know where she lives, but it is her choice, if you think about it this could end by getting a weirdo off the streets or at least teach him a lesson. I by no means condone someone taking a risk but the risk is minimal here and the reward could be life saving. It also depends on the police's definition of stalking or threats of violence. There are federal laws on stalking as well as local.


Ok...feel free to go this route. Still a bad idea.

So far...he has done nothing wrong or illegal. He might just be annoying her but until she tells him to stop....no crime.

If you think this will get him off the streets? Not likely. Even if he threatened her the punishment is light at best and most likely involve little or no jail time. But by all means a woman who is bothered to the extent that Raquel seems to be should keep playing with Fire.

Stopping this early and getting the police involved is a far stronger message. A visit from the police does far more than you think.

But hey...keep playing with someone who might be emotionally unstable. That usually ends well.

BTW....the police won't prosecute the federal charges and the Feds won't get involved unless something major happens. By then...well...do a little research on how those turn out.


----------



## Raquel

grams777 said:


> Besides your phone, some phone companies have a place when you login to block phone numbers as well.
> 
> From what I have experienced Lyft does a much better job keeping your
> phone number isolated. Outside of a trip, I have not had anything go through with Lyft. Not so with Uber.


When I picked this guy up..I never had to call or text him. So it's impossible for my "uber number" to leak or have unmasked my real number. I picked up a bunch of other riders in between too. And he texted me hours later on my personal number which is on file with uber.

He claims uber gave him my personal number. There doesn't seem to be any other way for him to have gotten my real number.


----------



## Chris Dee

Drive777 said:


> Even if there is no danger "at this time" she is still suffering injury because she doesn't know what that guy will do in the future, if he'll try and do a reverse phone number lookup, etc. Uber may have committed a serious breach of privacy here. The police report (along with the texts themselves) would serve as evidence to hold Uber to account.


YES, I totally agree but I don't think Raquel is some newbie... I have experience in this field with finding people like this and Uber better step up to the plate here and do something. The main issue is what number these messages came from, the Uber number or this guys private cell.


----------



## Txchick

Chris Dee said:


> Yes, this can happen, I've been trying this with some customers and another Uber driver where we both have the customer app. If you don't close the app you can contact your driver days after the ride. Once you close the rider app the line will not connect anymore. This is a bad glitch and Uber should really look into this.


Yes!! Should be a easy fix. Would be helpful!!


----------



## grams777

Raquel said:


> When I picked this guy up..I never had to call or text him. So it's impossible for my "uber number" to leak or have unmasked my real number. I picked up a bunch of other riders in between too. And he texted me hours later on my personal number which is on file with uber.
> 
> He claims uber gave him my personal number. There doesn't seem to be any other way for him to have gotten my real number.


That's probably what happened. But on Lyft I don't think they would. The lost and found is a link which can send the driver a message through the masked number. Even when I contacted them before they did it that way, they specifically asked permission whether or not to give out my number.


----------



## Raquel

Chris Dee said:


> YES, I totally agree but I don't think Raquel is some newbie... I have experience in this field with finding people like this and Uber better step up to the plate here and do something. The main issue is what number these messages came from, the Uber number or this guys private cell.


No it had to be his private cell, because he texted me on my private cell. When it's done through Uber it comes through on their "number"


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> No it had to be his private cell, because he texted me on my private cell. When it's done through Uber it comes through on their "number"


There ha go. Post the number. He sent it to you freely. It's yours to do with what you want.


----------



## Raquel

observer said:


> On a side note, I find it interesting that the date is
> 
> 25 de ene. 11:02
> 
> I wonder where "Shauna" is based.


Strange right.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Chris Dee said:


> YES, I totally agree but I don't think Raquel is some newbie... I have experience in this field with finding people like this and Uber better step up to the plate here and do something. The main issue is what number these messages came from, the Uber number or this guys private cell.


There is nothing Uber can do short of deactivating his account. That's it. They have no recourse or authority to do anything else. They can try to report it to the police but the answer will most likely be she has to do it.


----------



## Raquel

UL Driver SF said:


> There ha go. Post the number. He sent it to you freely. It's yours to do with what you want.


Though he deserves a public trashing, I won't drop to uber's level and reveal his number. Also if a bunch of people text him, he can turn around and say I harrassed him and directed others to harass him.


----------



## Walkersm

Chris Dee said:


> Yes, this can happen, I've been trying this with some customers and another Uber driver where we both have the customer app. If you don't close the app you can contact your driver days after the ride. Once you close the rider app the line will not connect anymore. This is a bad glitch and Uber should really look into this.


It's not a glitch at all it is designed that way. For a while the biggest complaint they were fielding was "I left something in the Uber I took". They were getting this complaint because they were limiting the time the driver and passenger could connect via the Twilio line to the duration of the ride. Then they opened it up to let the passenger still contact the driver long after the ride was over and the amount of complaints they had to field about lost items went way down. Now the only time they have to deal with the complaints are when the phone is left behind because of course only that phone can connect via the Twilio phone number.

So in order to organize the return of a phone the drivers real number has to be given out. Or like lyft does put themselves in the middle of the transaction and coordinate it. But at the size of Uber is and the amount of phones that get left behind they are not going to get in the middle of that.

They could implement a solution where they take the new number the rider is calling from and somehow connect that via Twilio with the drivers phone. But that would only benefit the driver and not that much effort is made on things that do not benefit Uber or the Rider.


----------



## Raquel

Walkersm said:


> It's not a glitch at all it is designed that way. For a while the biggest complaint they were fielding was "I left something in the Uber I took". They were getting this complaint because they were limiting the time the driver and passenger could connect via the Twilio line to the duration of the ride. Then they opened it up to let the passenger still contact the driver long after the ride was over and the amount of complaints they had to field about lost items went way down. Now the only time they have to deal with the complaints are when the phone is left behind because of course only that phone can connect via the trivoli phone number.
> 
> So in order to organize the return of a phone the drivers real number has to be given out. Or like lyft does put themselves in the middle of the transaction and coordinate it. But at the size of Uber is and the amount of phones that get left behind they are not going to get in the middle of that.
> 
> They could implement a solution where they take the new number the rider is calling from and somehow connect that via Twilio with the drivers phone. But that would only benefit the driver and not that much effort is made on things that do not benefit Uber or the Rider.


That's just wrong. This guy freely admits to lying to uber about losing his phone, and uber just up, and gives out my number. That is unacceptable.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> Though he deserves a public trashing, I won't drop to uber's level and reveal his number. Also if a bunch of people text him, he can turn around and say I harrassed him and directed others to harass him.


Do what ever you think is best.

As for him complaining that you harassed him? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! Let him try. I would love to see him explain that to the police. In fact I'd record it and put it on you tube.

As for Ubers level? Someone might have made a mistake. That sucks and I'm sure something will be done about it. However I doubt this is their policy. Thing is you are exposed to more realistic danger just driving around sac and going about your business on a daily basis.


----------



## Chris Dee

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...feel free to go this route. Still a bad idea.
> 
> So far...he has done nothing wrong or illegal. He might just be annoying her but until she tells him to stop....no crime.
> 
> If you think this will get him off the streets? Not likely. Even if he threatened her the punishment is light at best and most likely involve little or no jail time. But by all means a woman who is bothered to the extent that Raquel seems to be should keep playing with Fire.
> 
> Stopping this early and getting the police involved is a far stronger message. A visit from the police does far more than you think.
> 
> But hey...keep playing with someone who might be emotionally unstable. That usually ends well.
> 
> BTW....the police won't prosecute the federal charges and the Feds won't get involved unless something major happens. By then...well...do a little research on how those turn out.


Your incorrect on just some points here, Do you have experience in LE or prosecuting persons like this? I'm not trying to be smart but I do have experience in this but for NY/NJ and but not California.

-You can be arrested by sending a text message these days, you can be arrested for posting a picture on Facebook or making a comment in a blog. 
-Feds do get involved in interstate stalking cases and local LE does make the arrest for them. 
True, has he done something wrong... well he has, he lied but maybe he's just trying to hook up so is that really wrong???
-ONLY if he has been warned to cease and doesn't or makes a claim of violence against such person then the line is crossed.
Punishment? your right, hardly these persons get punished but they retain a record of this action which also can easily be expunged but sometimes it's enough to stop them.
-How do you know he's emotionally unstable? 
The bigger issue is that Uber gave out her private cell and I believe he is contacting her via his private cell.


----------



## Chris Dee

Walkersm said:


> It's not a glitch at all it is designed that way. For a while the biggest complaint they were fielding was "I left something in the Uber I took". They were getting this complaint because they were limiting the time the driver and passenger could connect via the Twilio line to the duration of the ride. Then they opened it up to let the passenger still contact the driver long after the ride was over and the amount of complaints they had to field about lost items went way down. Now the only time they have to deal with the complaints are when the phone is left behind because of course only that phone can connect via the Twilio phone number.
> 
> So in order to organize the return of a phone the drivers real number has to be given out. Or like lyft does put themselves in the middle of the transaction and coordinate it. But at the size of Uber is and the amount of phones that get left behind they are not going to get in the middle of that.
> 
> They could implement a solution where they take the new number the rider is calling from and somehow connect that via Twilio with the drivers phone. But that would only benefit the driver and not that much effort is made on things that do not benefit Uber or the Rider.


We have tried this and the system will not allow you to contact again after you close the app. I've tested it and other drivers with the rider app have tested this just this weekend to make sure and it will not connect you again post closing the app.


----------



## Walkersm

Raquel said:


> That's just wrong. This guy freely admits to lying to uber about losing his phone, and uber just up, and gives out my number. That is unacceptable.


Yea well when you look at the scale of Uber there is no way they can take the time to investigate every claim of lost item. I mean the one thing they could have done is called the guys number, he would have answered and they could have said "Oh so you lost your phone huh??".

But they also could implement anonymous email systems to get a message to the driver. They could do many things. They wont do any of them however because like I said it only protects the driver., and they could care less. In fact women drivers to them are a liability for this reason.. If they had their druthers they would rather have you all just quit so they could avoid the whole sexual harassment minefield women drivers represent. Same reason they want o get rid of male drivers with driver-less cars. Avoid those problems as well.


----------



## Raquel

UL Driver SF said:


> Do what ever you think is best.
> 
> As for him complaining that you harassed him? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! Let him try. I would love to see him explain that to the police. In fact I'd record it and put it on you tube.
> 
> As for Ubers level? Someone might have made a mistake. That sucks and I'm sure something will be done about it. However I doubt this is their policy. Thing is you are exposed to more realistic danger just driving around sac and going about your business on a daily basis.


If a bunch of people text him, all it takes is for one person to text a threat and I can be held to account for that..

I don't think it's "uber's policy" to give out personal numbers, but obviously they do. So that voids out their "policy".


----------



## Walkersm

Chris Dee said:


> We have tried this and the system will not allow you to contact again after you close the app. I've tested it and other drivers with the rider app have tested this just this weekend to make sure and it will not connect you again post closing the app.


oh cool, yea I believe you. It's just it used to be it stopped working at the end of the trip. So keeping it active till the app is closed could be for days on end. That's what reduced the amount of complaints.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Chris Dee said:


> Your incorrect on just some points here, Do you have experience in LE or prosecuting persons like this? I'm not trying to be smart but I do have experience in this but for NY/NJ and but not California.
> 
> -You can be arrested by sending a text message these days, you can be arrested for posting a picture on Facebook or making a comment in a blog.
> -Feds do get involved in interstate stalking cases and local LE does make the arrest for them.
> True, has he done something wrong... well he has, he lied but maybe he's just trying to hook up so is that really wrong???
> -ONLY if he has been warned to cease and doesn't or makes a claim of violence against such person then the line is crossed.
> Punishment? your right, hardly these persons get punished but they retain a record of this action which also can easily be expunged but sometimes it's enough to stop them.
> -How do you know he's emotionally unstable?
> The bigger issue is that Uber gave out her private cell and I believe he is contacting her via his private cell.


Yes. I have personal professional experience in this area in this state. I also have a niece in the prosecutors office in this state.

I don't believe you are being smart. You are being exactly the opposite. My standard advice to people like you is simple....know the law and how it is applied on the jurisdiction the act was committed in.

Your entire post above is just silly. Parts I have already covered for her. But basically...you have no idea what yer talking about.

Good luck with that.


----------



## grams777

Chris Dee said:


> The bigger issue is that Uber gave out her private cell and I believe he is contacting her via his private cell.


Plus presumably this guy was in the car with her. And when lower rates come in, these things only get worse.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Raquel said:


> If a bunch of people text him, all it takes is for one person to text a threat and I can be held to account for that..
> 
> I don't think it's "uber's policy" to give out personal numbers, but obviously they do. So that voids out their "policy".


Uh...no...you wouldn't be held accountable table for that. But if yer not comfortable with it, don't do it.

So one person represents all of corporate Uber?

Ok...this is rapidly ascending to drama queen level.

Follow my advice with the police or don't. Don't let them be lazy. Play with this guy or don't. I highly reccomend you don't.

That's all I have on this.

PM me if you want more.


----------



## Walkersm

grams777 said:


> Plus presumably this guy was in the car with her. And when lower rates come in, these things only get worse.


He said he would make her his Queen so I assumed he was from some sort or royal lineage.


----------



## grams777

Walkersm said:


> He said he would make her his Queen so I assumed he was from some sort or royal lineage.


Didn't look like the Kings language though.


----------



## Walkersm

grams777 said:


> Didn't look like the Kings language though.


Here Here pip pip I concur Govnor.


----------



## Raquel

Walkersm said:


> He said he would make her his Queen so I assumed he was from some sort or royal lineage.


Ok that was funny.. lol..


----------



## Txchick

Raquel said:


> That's just wrong. This guy freely admits to lying to uber about losing his phone, and uber just up, and gives out my number. That is unacceptable.


Yes it is!!


----------



## Chris Dee

UL Driver SF said:


> Yes. I have personal professional experience in this area in this state. I also have a niece in the prosecutors office in this state.
> 
> I don't believe you are being smart. You are being exactly the opposite. My standard advice to people like you is simple....know the law and how it is applied on the jurisdiction the act was committed in.
> 
> Your entire post above is just silly. Parts I have already covered for her. But basically...you have no idea what yer talking about.
> 
> Good luck with that.


Boy you are pompous arse you know that? You don't know the law at all by what your posting and re-posting. Stop being so full of yourself and be respectful. DA


----------



## Raquel

UL Driver SF said:


> Uh...no...you wouldn't be held accountable table for that. But if yer not comfortable with it, don't do it.
> 
> So one person represents all of corporate Uber?
> 
> Ok...this is rapidly ascending to drama queen level.
> 
> Follow my advice with the police or don't. Don't let them be lazy. Play with this guy or don't. I highly reccomend you don't.
> 
> That's all I have on this.
> 
> PM me if you want more.


Yes I would be held to account..as I posted his number publicly..if someone threatens him or worse.

Maybe not criminally liable..but civil for sure.


----------



## rtaatl

Looks like you have grounds for a civil case against Uber for giving out your private information. Forget about getting any compensation from the harassing passenger. Go where the money is and that's Uber for not acting as a third party liason and handing out your personal phone number putting you at risk. You already have an admission from the passenger...better yet see if you can get him to text you exactly how Uber gave out your information. Then consult legal advice.


----------



## Raquel

*Scott E. at Uber* (Uber)

Jan 25, 17:28

Hi Raquel,

I am with Uber's Incident Response Team. I am very sorry to hear about this incident. I have reached out internally and will ensure that all members of our team are familiar with our privacy policy. Since you feel you may need to change your mobile number I have issued you a 40$ credit on your account, in the event your mobile provider requests a fee for this change and it is larger than 40$ please reach out again. If the abuse continues I suggest you contact your local law enforcement. Should they require anything from us please have them kindly email to: [email protected]Please let me know if I can help you withanything else, and I'll be more than happy to.

Best,

Scott E.

Community Operations Manager l Incident Response Team

uber.com | facebook.com/u
m

The Uber Partner App is now available for Androids and iPhones! You can download the Uber Partner App from the google play store for Androids.
Interested in a new vehicle?

Learn more about Uber's Preferred Financing Program here

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

Uber | @uber


----------



## Raquel

They pretty much just admitted that they gave away my number to a potential stalker. This is far from resolved. They can't seriously believe that offering me $40 for breaching my privacy..is going to make me go away.


----------



## Txchick

Raquel said:


> They pretty much just admitted that they gave away my number to a potential stalker. This is far from resolved. They can't seriously believe that offering me $40 for breaching my privacy..is going to make me go away.


Schedule a appointment with a lawyer.


----------



## Txchick

Txchick said:


> Schedule a appointment with a lawyer.


That's crapola!! $40.00 is all your privacy is worth?? NOT!!


----------



## CityGirl

@Raquel , I am concerned that you don't know what information they gave him aside from your number. Hopefully it was ONLY your number. But with a boneheaded move like that, you can't take it for granted that it was only the number.
Have you responded to Deandre? I would just say it's important not to communicate with a stalker at all beyond the first statement that I am not interested, stop contacting me. Once you say that, you should not allow him to have any contact with you whatsoever. He could call and listen to your recording, call to hear your live voice, etc. These things would encourage him. I would definitely seek clarification from Uber of exactly what information besides your number has been released and even though it's a pain in the ass, go ahead and change your number. In addition, Google your own number and see what you can find about yourself and your address, just in case. You need to know what you are up against here.

Make sure Uber changes your rating of him to 1 and puts notes in the file. He should be deactivated as a passenger, but then he could just get a new 5 star account and no one would know he was a freak.


----------



## Superunknown

Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


Sorry to hear that you're dealing with this crap, Raquel. Don't know if this varies from phone type and/or service provider, but I can pull up my text history with a particular number and from there have a menu option of sending all future messages to a junk folder. Had to do this once to someone who was bugging the crap out of me (not Uber related). Haven't received one single text from that person since.


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> They pretty much just admitted that they gave away my number to a potential stalker. This is far from resolved. They can't seriously believe that offering me $40 for breaching my privacy..is going to make me go away.


The key word here is "potential". They made a mistake by giving that idiot your number but to win a lawsuit you need to have damages.

The only damage you have so far that I can tell, is emotional. To win damages for emotional distress you would need to see a psychologist. The psychologist would then have to diagnose you with emotional distress and testify for you in court.

I am not a lawyer but I do listen to Handel on the Law, Saturday mornings on KFI. 

Please talk to your attorney, just my 2 centavos....


----------



## observer

You really should take more precautions, probably not pick up pax near area you picked him up or dropped off. At very least, call pax and verify it's not the idiot, and always drive up ID pax before you unlock door. Stay in drivers seat until sure who you are picking up.


----------



## Txchick

Txchick said:


> That's crapola!! $40.00 is all your privacy is worth?? NOT!!


Also if you can find out he is with his phone number, find out if he has a reco


observer said:


> The key word here is "potential". They made a mistake by giving that idiot your number but to win a lawsuit you need to have damages.
> 
> The only damage you have so far that I can tell, is emotional. To win damages for emotional distress you would need to see a psychologist. The psycholgist would then have to diagnose you with emotional distress and testify for you in court.
> 
> I am not a lawyer but I do listen to Handel on the Law, Saturday mornings on KFI.
> 
> Please talk to your attorney, just my 2 centavos....


If that guy has a criminal record of any harassment or sexual assault that also adds to the mix. Consult a lawyer. & they will dig deeper on this guy.


----------



## observer

One more thing, when I repoed cars I would leave key in ignition and carry the alarm fob in my pants pocket with NOTHING else in pocket. That way I could keep truck locked and others out of truck until I needed to get in truck. Key fob also had panic button that would set off alarm if needed. With key in ignition no need to fumble trying to insert key.

I never needed to make a quick get away but I made it as easy as possible if I ever needed to leave in a hurry.


----------



## UberHammer

Raquel said:


> They can't seriously believe that offering me $40 for breaching my privacy..is going to make me go away.


Why not? They seriously believe drivers will drive for $0.95/mile.... and they're right too.


----------



## observer

One more thing, carry a good aluminum Mag type flashlight, preferably the 4 D battery size. It's a little longer than 3 D. Keep it on seat next to you.

If someone tries anything funny, you grab it by the bulb side. It fits in your hand and will be harder to drop. You take that flashlight and hit the person as hard as you can on wrist or forearm, preferably wrist. You want to keep as far away from person as possible so they can't grab you or flashlight. While person is in pain, take off.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Raquel said:


> Anyone know how to block a number from texting you? I know how to block a number from calling.. it hasn't stopped the texts.


^^^
I "Think", at least on an Android phone that if you go into your contacts, and then create a contact, then after the contact is created, you hit 'Menu' and add that number to the Block List. I believe that it will block both the texts from that number as well as any phone calls at least if you are getting texts on the texting app that came bundled with the system. Maybe somebody else on here has additional input. 
However, there might be an advantage to not blocking this pervert's texts as far as building a potential case against him or Uber. 
This guy's texts could get progressively more dangerous sounding, as if this wasn't dangerous enough already, but as I said, there might be an advantage to keeping them.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> One more thing, carry a good aluminum Mag type flashlight, preferably the 4 D battery size. It's a little longer than 3 D. Keep it on seat next to you.
> 
> If someone tries anything funny, you grab it by the bulb side. It fits in your hand and will be harder to drop. You take that flashlight and hit the person as hard as you can on wrist or forearm, preferably wrist. You want to keep as far away from person as possible so they can't grab you or flashlight. While person is in pain, take off.


This is something all drivers should do for safety, flashlight also comes in handy at night. I would always grab it as I got out of truck and carry it with me. It became a habit after a while.

It wasn't threatening to others because it was a flashlight but could become a very effective weapon if needed.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Chris Dee said:


> Actually it is a good idea based on the premise that there is not danger and at this time the only contact is via SMS phone messages. He doesn't know where she lives, but it is her choice, if you think about it this could end by getting a weirdo off the streets or at least teach him a lesson. I by no means condone someone taking a risk but the risk is minimal here and the reward could be life saving. It also depends on the police's definition of stalking or threats of violence. There are federal laws on stalking as well as local.


^^^
Actually, if he's resourceful enough there is a way to actually get the address attached to the number for a few bucks, and that's where the really worrisome part comes in. 
I really don't like the sound of this one bit... particularly the PD's response showing how tech-unsavvy the person that you spoke to really is. 
I bet that if he/she (whomever you spoke to on the non-emergency line) had this happen, all they would have to do is to knock on the door of one of the detectives and they would get an immediate response.


----------



## Raquel

More texts added..without comment.


----------



## Raquel

It seems uber has taken absolutely no action against his account..as he's flaunting the fact he's trying to cancel until he gets me as his driver. And on the off chance he succeeds in getting me, and I refuse him, uber will no doubt not pay my guarantee because of the acceptance rate.


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> It seems uber has taken absolutely no action against his account..as he's flaunting the fact he's trying to cancel until he gets me as his driver. And on the off chance he succeeds in getting me, and I refuse him, uber will no doubt not pay my guarantee because of the acceptance rate.


Ask him where he is at so you can go pick him up, then stay away from that area.


----------



## Raquel

observer said:


> Ask him where he is at so you can go pick him up, then stay away from that area.


He's in the busiest part of sacramento..so to avoid the area would be like taking the night off.or working airport


----------



## Raquel

And when this creep was in my car..he said he was going to college..I cringe to think of how far this college had to lower their acceptance standards.


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> He's in the busiest part of sacramento..so to avoid the area would be like taking the night off.or working airport


Ugghhhhh, that's too bad.


----------



## chi1cabby

observer said:


> Ask him where he is at so you can go pick him up, then stay away from that area.


Really? 
Please think through that one.


----------



## Txchick

Raquel said:


> It seems uber has taken absolutely no action against his account..as he's flaunting the fact he's trying to cancel until he gets me as his driver. And on the off chance he succeeds in getting me, and I refuse him, uber will no doubt not pay my guarantee because of the acceptance rate.


Please go see a lawyer as soon as you can.


----------



## Txchick

No don't ask where he is at!! Noooo!


chi1cabby said:


> Really?
> Please think through that one.


----------



## observer

Txchick said:


> No don't ask where he is at!! Noooo!


Ok, on second and third thought, Chi and Tx are right, this will only encourage him.


----------



## chi1cabby

I think @Raquel should demand that Uber "Incident Response Team", "Compliance", management or whoever at uber call Stalker Deandre to stop contacting Raquel & to notify him that his account is being permanently cancelled.


----------



## Choochie

UL Driver SF said:


> Eh...I have a horrible sense of humor. However....
> 
> This is an anonymous Internet forum. To think she is somehow in danger from me is silly at best.
> 
> But....you go ahead and be alarmed.





UL Driver SF said:


> Ok so....I'm a little unclear on all this.....
> 
> Does this mean you're available?


you are so obnoxious - you need help


----------



## Choochie

Raquel said:


> I did call the police non emergency line and asked them what I can do, and they said nothing yet unless he makes a threat or stalks me.


Are you listed in the phone book? He already has your name and in general conversation with you learned what town/city you live in and voila!


----------



## Choochie

Raquel said:


> If a bunch of people text him, all it takes is for one person to text a threat and I can be held to account for that..
> 
> I don't think it's "uber's policy" to give out personal numbers, but obviously they do. So that voids out their "policy".


I called them and told them a male rider had left a glove in my car and they said he would contact me. Now the guy was not concerning to me but it struck me as odd that they gave him my contact number. So if they give a male rider my contact info for a glove then of course they gave yours too.


----------



## Txchick

Choochie said:


> I called them and told them a male rider had left a glove in my car and they said he would contact me. Now the guy was not concerning to me but it struck me as odd that they gave him my contact number. So if they give a male rider my contact info for a glove then of course they gave yours too.


That's just wrong !!


----------



## Txchick

chi1cabby said:


> I think @Raquel should demand that Uber "Incident Response Team", "Compliance", management or whoever at uber call Stalker Deandre to stop contacting Raquel & to notify him that his account is being permanently cancelled.


Yes they should deactivate him. Uber should step up to the plate!! I would still seek attorney's advice because it's not right Uber can give your personal info to pax!!! Glad I don't drive anymore.


----------



## Raquel

Choochie said:


> Are you listed in the phone book? He already has your name and in general conversation with you learned what town/city you live in and voila!


No I'm not listed in the phonebook..but I mean I've done a reverse search on my cellphone number and it leads to a bunch of pay for information sites.. and when I paid $20 to one it had the information on a previous address and it has my relatives too. Glad the information is a bit dated but still I don't see how sites like these are legal. It's like a stalkers paradise..


----------



## Raquel

Txchick said:


> Yes they should deactivate him. Uber should step up to the plate!! I would still seek attorney's advice because it's not right Uber can give your personal info to pax!!! Glad I don't drive anymore.


They haven't deactivated him or taken any action against him yet. He continues to text me. I have written followup emails to uber again and have given them screenshots of the emails.


----------



## Raquel

chi1cabby said:


> I think @Raquel should demand that Uber "Incident Response Team", "Compliance", management or whoever at uber call Stalker Deandre to stop contacting Raquel & to notify him that his account is being permanently cancelled.


I've sent them all the screenshots in real time. But I haven't received anything else yet.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

UL Driver SF said:


> I have gotten calls from passengers because they left stuff in my car. The number that came up on the call was always the Uber number assigned to me.


That's been my experience too.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Txchick said:


> Please go see a lawyer as soon as you can.


You can sue someone for farting in your face, doesn't mean that you're gonna win.


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's been my experience too.


Except in this case they just gave him my number since he "lost" his phone.


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You can sue someone for farting in your face, doesn't mean that you're gonna win.


When a lawyer is involved you'd be surprised what frivolous cases they have won. McDonald's coffee, dry cleaning millionaire, etc.

With that said, I don't intend to sue anybody..forget the fact that some loon stalker has my contact info which uber just gave him..


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> Except in this case they just gave him my number since he "lost" his phone.


In my case, a woman lost her phone and it was through the uber number, so you got me there .
And I have a very good caller ID app on my phone, so I don't know how she did it.


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> In my case, a woman lost her phone and it was through the uber number, so you got me there .
> And I have a very good caller ID app on my phone, so I don't know how she did it.


I might just change my number and be done with it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Drive777 said:


> Even if there is no danger "at this time" she is still suffering injury because she doesn't know what that guy will do in the future, if he'll try and do a reverse phone number lookup, etc. Uber may have committed a serious breach of privacy here. The police report (along with the texts themselves) would serve as evidence to hold Uber to account.


Unless she has unlimited texts (and how would uber know) then uber should pay for the texts at whatever the over the limit price is. 25 cents each for me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Raquel said:


> Though he deserves a public trashing, I won't drop to uber's level and reveal his number. Also if a bunch of people text him, he can turn around and say I harrassed him and directed others to harass him.


Get a gay friend to write it on the bathroom wall in every gay bar and club in town. Include some comment about what he likes (sure the friend can figure that part out). Not traceable to you but he may at least get an idea of what it's like to get unwanted attention...


----------



## Sydney Uber

Raquel said:


> These texts came through on my personal number, not my uber "number".


Laws must be different here. There is no masking of phone numbers, we get riders full name and real number on the waybill. They get our first name and real ph no.


----------



## Go3Team

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Get a gay friend to write it on the bathroom wall in every gay bar and club in town. Include some comment about what he likes (sure the friend can figure that part out). Not traceable to you but he may at least get an idea of what it's like to get unwanted attention...


Or maybe post it on Craigslist in the M4M section.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Raquel said:


> Though he deserves a public trashing, I won't drop to uber's level and reveal his number. Also if a bunch of people text him, he can turn around and say I harrassed him and directed others to harass him.


Invite him out, when he gets there, ask him if he likes sexy surprises. If yes, tell him to put on a blindfold, and earplugs Lead him into a Sado masochistic Gay club, and offer him up to the Chaps in Chaps for a night of pushing his boundaries!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Go3Team said:


> Or maybe post it on Craigslist in the M4M section.


Oh my! You are as sick as I am!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Chris Dee said:


> Your incorrect on just some points here, Do you have experience in LE or prosecuting persons like this? I'm not trying to be smart but I do have experience in this but for NY/NJ and but not California.
> 
> -You can be arrested by sending a text message these days, you can be arrested for posting a picture on Facebook or making a comment in a blog.
> -Feds do get involved in interstate stalking cases and local LE does make the arrest for them.
> True, has he done something wrong... well he has, he lied but maybe he's just trying to hook up so is that really wrong???
> -ONLY if he has been warned to cease and doesn't or makes a claim of violence against such person then the line is crossed.
> Punishment? your right, hardly these persons get punished but they retain a record of this action which also can easily be expunged but sometimes it's enough to stop them.
> -How do you know he's emotionally unstable?
> The bigger issue is that Uber gave out her private cell and I believe he is contacting her via his private cell.


Shit! I'm up for life because of things I've written here!


----------



## Raquel

This Serious Thread Has Turned Into A BSM fantasy thread..lol


----------



## sgtfearless

Uber has given my number out 3 times that I know of so far. Once when someone left keys in my car, second time when someone wanted to be a driver after talking to me so Uber gave them my number to get my code and third was this past Saturday night. I am not sure what lie he used to get it but he had no business getting it. 

Uber needs to crackdown on this because it can become a personal safety issue!


----------



## rtaatl

Raquel said:


> When a lawyer is involved you'd be surprised what frivolous cases they have won. McDonald's coffee, dry cleaning millionaire, etc.
> 
> With that said, I don't intend to sue anybody..forget the fact that some loon stalker has my contact info which uber just gave him..


Like previously stated....it's best to go after Uber for disclosing your personal information which had led to harassment...since you have all of these texts they'd probably even subpoena him to testify on your behalf.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

First off, I'm involved in a law suit over some real estate right now, there is no question that I'm right since the other party has already admitted it and yet it's a long drawn out process that is sure to make you doubt the basic decency of humanity, not advised if you can help it. 

Just wondering, even with the Uber number, when someone doesn't answer the phone you get their voicemail and the message usually has their phone number. Raquel, is it possible that the pax called your Uber number and got your vm?

Many other suggestions here but I would add at this point that you text pax and tell him thet you are not interested, his texts are unwelcomed and you feel threatened by them, please do not contact me any more. then complete silence. I mean heck, you are rolling in it, $40 for a number change makes it all good!!


----------



## duggles

chi1cabby said:


> The passengers are given the drivers personal phone number, when they request it to recover lost items.
> The Pax already has the Driver's Uber issued Twilio phone number from when the ride was taken.


I have an email from Uber stating just such a thing. When someone left a phone in my car and I emailed Uber to let them know, they said, don't worry, when the pax emails we will give them your phone number to they can arrange to retrieve it.

How dare they tell this lady that they don't give out personal info.


----------



## Actionjax

I left something in a drivers car once and they gave first gave me the proxy number to contact the driver. Unfortunately I couldn't get ahold of the driver with the proxy number. For 2 days Uber was unsuccessful contacting the driver as well.

Then they gave me his cell phone to try. Again the driver did not either answer the phone or call me back about the item.

Uber apologized for the issue and that was about it. But hey did release the drivers number.

Fact is that Uber has poor policy's on privacy, they have even admitted it.

But unless you can find where in their driver privacy policy that your cell phone number is considered personal data and bound by it not being shared (Not saying there isn't, I haven't actually looked) then you may or my not have a case against them.

Damages include all costs with having to change your number with your mobile carrier and loss that you can prove by having to change it. But on the flipside if you have been providing your number to strangers for business as you have eluded to before then it could fall under different rules.

Course of action I would recommend.

1) File a complaint with your police department for harassment. They can issue a retraining order to prevent contact.
2) Report to Uber. You already have from what I have seen.
3) Save everything you have. Write down including time and dates of incidents and always include how it made you feel. (angry, scared, nervous) Felling's of the incident will play into a court well for damages of harassment.

Stalkers find information a variety of ways, the key is to deal with the stalker first then Uber. You may want to forget about a lawyer, Unless you have money to spend on it and frankly you don't have much of a case worth perusing. Even if Uber was in the wrong the worst is a slap on the wrist for them. And any monetary findings will not be what the lawyers will cost you.

Uber should be banning the user on the system. Period! Or that makes it a great media story at best.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## uberwatcher

They really should change the policy. Would it be so hard to have Uber make a partnership with Google to assign you a free Google Voice number just for something like this where it would forward to your real number? Absent that they should instead be sending you the passenger's number to call and not vice versa.

If you really want to make it a legal matter I would advise stopping all communication about this with anyone but an attorney.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Go3Team said:


> Or maybe post it on Craigslist in the M4M section.


So long as its from an untraceable computer...but yeah I like that idea.


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> I left something in a drivers car once and they gave first gave me the proxy number to contact the driver. Unfortunately I couldn't get ahold of the driver with the proxy number. For 2 days Uber was unsuccessful contacting the driver as well.
> 
> Then they gave me his cell phone to try. Again the driver did not either answer the phone or call me back about the item.
> 
> Uber apologized for the issue and that was about it. But hey did release the drivers number.
> 
> Fact is that Uber has poor policy's on privacy, they have even admitted it.
> 
> But unless you can find where in their driver privacy policy that your cell phone number is considered personal data and bound by it not being shared (Not saying there isn't, I haven't actually looked) then you may or my not have a case against them.
> 
> Damages include all costs with having to change your number with your mobile carrier and loss that you can prove by having to change it. But on the flipside if you have been providing your number to strangers for business as you have eluded to before then it could fall under different rules.
> 
> Course of action I would recommend.
> 
> 1) File a complaint with your police department for harassment. They can issue a retraining order to prevent contact.
> 2) Report to Uber. You already have from what I have seen.
> 3) Save everything you have. Write down including time and dates of incidents and always include how it made you feel. (angry, scared, nervous) Felling's of the incident will play into a court well for damages of harassment.
> 
> Stalkers find information a variety of ways, the key is to deal with the stalker first then Uber. You may want to forget about a lawyer, Unless you have money to spend on it and frankly you don't have much of a case worth perusing. Even if Uber was in the wrong the worst is a slap on the wrist for them. And any monetary findings will not be what the lawyers will cost you.
> 
> Uber should be banning the user on the system. Period! Or that makes it a great media story at best.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


If she was going to file against Uber which would be a civil suit a lawyer would take that case on a contingency basis meaning lawyer gets paid only if they win.


----------



## marketmark

Raquel said:


> This Serious Thread Has Turned Into A BSM fantasy thread..lol


bDsm
. ^
The D needs to be inserted here.


----------



## Actionjax

Txchick said:


> If she was going to file against Uber which would be a civil suit a lawyer would take that case on a contingency basis meaning lawyer gets paid only if they win.


Again you will get close to nothing. And the case will need to be strong for them to even consider it. One question of "Have you ever given you number to a passenger before?" (And we all know the answer and most have). Then the case is sunk.

The only help is if Uber has a driver privacy policy about not sharing that information. And if you read your agreement when you signed up Uber has the right to share your information with whoever they need to in order to conduct business. That's how they did your background check...they had consent.

Again this is speculative in nature....but if I was a lawyer it wouldn't be worth it to fight it. Proving damages will be a problem.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

uberwatcher said:


> They really should change the policy. Would it be so hard to have Uber make a partnership with Google to assign you a free Google Voice number just for something like this where it would forward to your real number? Absent that they should instead be sending you the passenger's number to call and not vice versa.
> 
> If you really want to make it a legal matter I would advise stopping all communication about this with anyone but an attorney.


I guess that that's too difficult for a "technology " company.


----------



## rtaatl

Actionjax said:


> Again you will get close to nothing. And the case will need to be strong for them to even consider it. One question of "Have you ever given you number to a passenger before?" (And we all know the answer and most have). Then the case is sunk.
> 
> The only help is if Uber has a driver privacy policy about not sharing that information. And if you read your agreement when you signed up Uber has the right to share your information with whoever they need to in order to conduct business. That's how they did your background check...they had consent.
> 
> Again this is speculative in nature....but if I was a lawyer it wouldn't be worth it to fight it. Proving damages will be a problem.


Guess we're back to writing this guys phone number on a bathroom wall at a guy club...lol!


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> Again you will get close to nothing. And the case will need to be strong for them to even consider it. One question of "Have you ever given you number to a passenger before?" (And we all know the answer and most have). Then the case is sunk.
> 
> The only help is if Uber has a driver privacy policy about not sharing that information. And if you read your agreement when you signed up Uber has the right to share your information with whoever they need to in order to conduct business. That's how they did your background check...they had consent.
> 
> Again this is speculative in nature....but if I was a lawyer it wouldn't be worth it to fight it. Proving damages will be a problem.


Yep that's speculative alright.


----------



## Txchick

Txchick said:


> Yep that's speculative alright.





Txchick said:


> Yep that's speculative alright.


My answer would be no on giving my phone number to pax when I drove for Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy

after the first 1-2 texts that are disconcerting to you, simply block that number!!!!
on smart phone there are many free apps/ways to block calls AND texts, come on now its 2015
unless Uber gave them your personal address, there is nothing else to worry about
now if they call your Uber number,ask Uber to get a new one
the only reason i can see people calling police is if you guys are not blockign the nubmer, and just letting them text,call and send you naked pics every day
that...i dont get


----------



## Bart McCoy

Chris Dee said:


> We have tried this and the system will not allow you to contact again after you close the app. I've tested it and other drivers with the rider app have tested this just this weekend to make sure and it will not connect you again post closing the app.


I havent taken an Uber ride (just a driver),so when they order a ride, they dont see the Uber driver's Uber number at all? But if the person has texted their driver or vice versa,the pax will still be able to contat the driver after they close the app



Raquel said:


> They haven't deactivated him or taken any action against him yet. He continues to text me. I have written followup emails to uber again and have given them screenshots of the emails.


how do you know they havent deactivated him?how do u know they havent taken any action? did they say they were gonna update you or something?



Raquel said:


> I might just change my number and be done with it.


but if you just block their number..................



sgtfearless said:


> Uber has given my number out 3 times that I know of so far. Once when someone left keys in my car, second time when someone wanted to be a driver after talking to me so Uber gave them my number to get my code and third was this past Saturday night. I am not sure what lie he used to get it but he had no business getting it.
> !


did you complain to Uber about this?


----------



## mizzrock

painfreepc said:


> Uber give my personal number to a client in Moreno valley, she left wallet in my car.


Same Lyft gave ME the customers number when she left something in my car. Which I feel is safer.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> after the first 1-2 texts that are disconcerting to you, simply block that number!!!!
> on smart phone there are many free apps/ways to block calls AND texts, come on now its 2015
> unless Uber gave them your personal address, there is nothing else to worry about
> now if they call your Uber number,ask Uber to get a new one
> the only reason i can see people calling police is if you guys are not blockign the nubmer, and just letting them text,call and send you naked pics every day
> that...i dont get


Until you have it happen to you as a women & it scares the crap out of you that pax is out there & knows the area you work in you don't know how it feels. Uber should have never given her phone # out Uber admits wrong procedure, secondly when she emailed them texts again Uber should have immediately contacted that pax & told him to cease contact & deactivated him.


----------



## Bart McCoy

mizzrock said:


> Same Lyft gave ME the customers number when she left something in my car. Which I feel is safer.


so what are you going to do with that number?
once you call or text them they'll have your number
let the harrassment begin......


----------



## Txchick

Txchick said:


> Until you have it happen to you as a women & it scares the crap out of you that pax is out there & knows the area you work in you don't know how it feels. Uber should have never given her phone # out Uber admits wrong procedure, secondly when she emailed them texts again Uber should have immediately contacted that pax & told him to cease contact & deactivated him & notified Raquel pax has been warned & deactivated.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Txchick said:


> Until you have it happen to you as a women & it scares the crap out of you that pax is out there & knows the area you work in you don't know how it feels. Uber should have never given her phone # out Uber admits wrong procedure, secondly when she emailed them texts again Uber should have immediately contacted that pax & told him to cease contact & deactivated him.


I am a male, and unfortunately,no lady has solicited me for sex after a ride 
however, unless Uber has given them your address, if you BLOCK their number, you wont hear from them again
of course if you dont block them, you WILL hear from them again
explain to me why if it scares you......you want to continue to receive harassment texts?
i mean if you want to sue the guy for 2mil for texting you, cool..... let them send 3 or 4 texts initially. screen shot for evidence, then BLOCK. that's all you need

but to be clear, Uber should never give out your direct cell number
even though the pax can call and text your uber number any day they want...


----------



## John Anderson

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So long as its from an untraceable computer...but yeah I like that idea.


For those of you who don't know, pax like lawyers, bank employees, etc have access to Accurint, TLO, and others. Your phone number gives them access to where YOU live, what you own, where you bank, tickets, felonies, your social security number, and all of the same information about all your friends, colleagues, and close and distant relatives.


----------



## Actionjax

Txchick said:


> Until you have it happen to you as a women & it scares the crap out of you that pax is out there & knows the area you work in you don't know how it feels. Uber should have never given her phone # out Uber admits wrong procedure, secondly when she emailed them texts again Uber should have immediately contacted that pax & told him to cease contact & deactivated him.


I completely understand your point on this. And not being a female I will never know that fear. But I do have someone in my life who knows this all too well. But there are ways to help ones self when others have obviously screwed up. There needs to be some sort of process in between. (Like Uber calling direct, not giving out the number).

But in the end there are facilities in place that can stop this. A quick text to say "My Husband does not appreciate the texts you are sending me. Please stop immediately" Will 9/10 stop this issue. If it continues to happen then the police and Uber should be made aware and have it stopped.

I mean here is guy with a screw loose, and feeling violated I do understand. But not everyone is both creepy and stupid. And most creepy guys get the hint.

Either way they would remove a driver if they contacted a pax this way, it should go both ways. From what it sounds like they will...but have stated they don't share investigation results. This is where the media can come in to get answers. I think this would be a huge media nightmare for them and delivering that message may be a great way to get answers.


----------



## John Anderson

Actionjax said:


> I completely understand your point on this. And not being a female I will never know that fear. But I do have someone in my life who knows this all too well. But there are ways to help ones self when others have obviously screwed up. There needs to be some sort of process in between. (Like Uber calling direct, not giving out the number).
> 
> But in the end there are facilities in place that can stop this. A quick text to say "My Husband does not appreciate the texts you are sending me. Please stop immediately" Will 9/10 stop this issue. If it continues to happen then the police and Uber should be made aware and have it stopped.
> 
> I mean here is guy with a screw loose, and feeling violated I do understand. But not everyone is both creepy and stupid. And most creepy guys get the hint.
> 
> Either way they would remove a driver if they contacted a pax this way, it should go both ways. From what it sounds like they will...but have stated they don't share investigation results. This is where the media can come in to get answers. I think this would be a huge media nightmare for them and delivering that message may be a great way to get answers.


Untrue. By driving with inadequate insurance you risk learning how that feels. Google Fleece Johnson.


----------



## Bart McCoy

John Anderson said:


> For those of you who don't know, pax like lawyers, bank employees, etc have access to Accurint, TLO, and others. Your phone number gives them access to where YOU live, what you own, where you bank, tickets, felonies, your social security number, and all of the same information about all your friends, colleagues, and close and distant relatives.


assuming every account is in your name proper name, and the same number associated across everything,over all the years
like tickets and stuff, my dmv doesnt have any current number for me
and i have more than one number, linked to diff accounts
you might have a case for somebody thats had the same number for 20 years, and has used it all the way across the board


----------



## Actionjax

John Anderson said:


> Untrue. By driving with inadequate insurance you risk learning how that feels. Google Fleece Johnson.


----------



## John Anderson

Bart McCoy said:


> assuming every account is in your name proper name, and the same number associated across everything,over all the years
> like tickets and stuff, my dmv doesnt have any current number for me
> and i have more than one number, linked to diff accounts
> you might have a case for somebody thats had the same number for 20 years, and has used it all the way across the board


No. Algorithms, stats, probability.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> I am a male, and unfortunately,no lady has solicited me for sex after a ride
> however, unless Uber has given them your address, if you BLOCK their number, you wont hear from them again
> of course if you dont block them, you WILL hear from them again
> explain to me why if it scares you......you want to continue to receive harassment texts?
> i mean if you want to sue the guy for 2mil for texting you, cool..... let them send 3 or 4 texts initially. screen shot for evidence, then BLOCK. that's all you need
> 
> but to be clear, Uber should never give out your direct cell number
> even though the pax can call and text your uber number any day they want...


You can get a persons address with their phone number. I had the same thing happen to me but the pax didn't have my phone # keep texting me & calls on the Uber assigned phone #. I contacted Uber local office & demanded they deactivate him & notify him. They did. I am glad I know longer drive for Uber. For a women at times it's scary.


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> I completely understand your point on this. And not being a female I will never know that fear. But I do have someone in my life who knows this all too well. But there are ways to help ones self when others have obviously screwed up. There needs to be some sort of process in between. (Like Uber calling direct, not giving out the number).
> 
> But in the end there are facilities in place that can stop this. A quick text to say "My Husband does not appreciate the texts you are sending me. Please stop immediately" Will 9/10 stop this issue. If it continues to happen then the police and Uber should be made aware and have it stopped.
> 
> I mean here is guy with a screw loose, and feeling violated I do understand. But not everyone is both creepy and stupid. And most creepy guys get the hint.
> 
> Either way they would remove a driver if they contacted a pax this way, it should go both ways. From what it sounds like they will...but have stated they don't share investigation results. This is where the media can come in to get answers. I think this would be a huge media nightmare for them and delivering that message may be a great way to get answers.


Yes it would & bring policy change so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Txchick

Txchick said:


> My answer would be no on giving my phone number to pax when I drove for Uber.


And also not giving customers phone numbers as well.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Txchick said:


> You can get a persons address with their phone number. I had the same thing happen to me but the pax didn't have my phone # keep texting me & calls on the Uber assigned phone #. I contacted Uber local office & demanded they deactivate him & notify him. They did. I am glad I know longer drive for Uber. For a women at times it's scary.


yes its possible,but it many cases they cant, it all depends
take me, I have 6 phones on my account, 4 male , 2 female
if somebody got one of the females phone number from off a bathroom wall, if all they had was a phone number,they would most likely never find out where she lives, why?
because if they sucessfully run the number it comes back to my address, where she's never at
even Sprint itself doesnt know where she lives, or the other 5 people
all they have is MY address,that NONE of them live at
so its possible, but still hit or miss
but most of this is for John Anderson,who claims we're doomed if somebody has a number.they still need a person who signed everything up properly in their name and address,and not signed onto a friends account

but in your case, you said you wanna change your number, why? did you change your address as well? im pretty sure even if you change your number today, that according to John Anderson , you can still run your old number he has thru servers to find your current address........

At this point the damage is done. He can possibly get your address regardles of what you do going forward. If theres no policy in Uber's contract saying they cant give your number out then you're probably short on the legal end. I of course would block them, or change your number,but would have to actually wait until the guy does something else. Continue to pressure Uber to change their policy and/or ban the guy, but good luck with that. Normally Uber does what they want


----------



## Actionjax

I think the fact that someone has a better chance getting your info from your license plate and your name on the App than ever needing your phone number. Anyone can get a plate run...and if the first name matches...bingo...they are off to the races.

But hey...let me know how legal action works for anyone who goes down that route. Most are big talk on here anyways. You can't get people to even talk to reporters when asked. Never mind a lawyer.

Hell a court case would call out other things like your insurance status...I'm sure most people would love that to come out. When the defense tries to hammer holes in the defense they will know the hot buttons to use.


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> I think the fact that someone has a better chance getting your info from your license plate and your name on the App than ever needing your phone number. Anyone can get a plate run...and if the first name matches...bingo...they are off to the races.
> 
> But hey...let me know how legal action works for anyone who goes down that route. Most are big talk on here anyways. You can't get people to even talk to reporters when asked. Never mind a lawyer.
> 
> Hell a court case would call out other things like your insurance status...I'm sure most people would love that to come out. When the defense tries to hammer holes in the defense they will know the hot buttons to use.


I would not worry about my insurance status in regards to this matter in court if I decided to sue Uber.


----------



## Actionjax

Txchick said:


> I would not worry about my insurance status in regards to this matter in court if I decided to sue Uber.


Cool...well do it then...let us know how it goes. You seem pretty confident....ready to roll the dice.


----------



## OCBob

Uberdawg said:


> I have gotten calls the next day from riders who are simply calling my Uber number but they show up on my phone as my pax number, so I recognize it as a pax. Not sure how he could do it using a different phone.


I had a guy's wallet and luckily I text him before hand when I arrived at his spot. I believe riders have only your "Uber #" and works after you get your next request but you cannot contact them once the next PAX is requested. Seems very odd it works one way but not the other .


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> Cool...well do it then...let us know how it goes. You seem pretty confident....ready to roll the dice.


Well that's not my decision it's @Raquel decision. My incident happened in December 2014. The pax kept texting & calling many hours after I picked him up. I was lucky it was the 201 area code Uber number. I contacted the Uber local office who swiftly deactivated him & contacted him to cease contacting me & Uber local office contacted me via phone to follow up.


----------



## Actionjax

Txchick said:


> Well that's not my decision it's @Raquel decision. My incident happened in December 2014. The pax kept texting & calling many hours after I picked him up. I was lucky it was the 201 area code Uber number. I contacted the Uber local office who swiftly deactivated him & contacted him to cease contacting me & Uber local office contacted me via phone to follow up.


And did it stop?


----------



## OCBob

Chris Dee said:


> We have tried this and the system will not allow you to contact again after you close the app. I've tested it and other drivers with the rider app have tested this just this weekend to make sure and it will not connect you again post closing the app.


I don't think this is correct on everyone as the guy that lost his wallet called me the next day and I had turned it off overnight and in the morning.


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> And did it stop?


Yes it did! I was grateful for the local Uber's office swift action. My phone number was never given to pax by Uber.


----------



## painfreepc

Bart McCoy said:


> so what are you going to do with that number?
> once you call or text them they'll have your number
> let the harrassment begin......


I have said once and will say again, use Google Voice and you can block any incoming number and setup a do not disturb time setting.


----------



## Actionjax

Txchick said:


> Yes it did! I was grateful for the local Uber's office swift action. My phone number was never given to pax by Uber.


Awesome...that's the way it should be handled. Glad it worked out in the end.


----------



## Txchick

Actionjax said:


> Awesome...that's the way it should be handled. Glad it worked out in the end.


Yes it should be!!


----------



## Bart McCoy

painfreepc said:


> I have said once and will say again, use Google Voice and you can block any incoming number and setup a do not disturb time setting.


but they have your google voice number, and according to John Anderson, once they have your number, you are ****ed,they can find out anything



Actionjax said:


> Awesome...that's the way it should be handled. Glad it worked out in the end.


wait.....thought she said they had her actual cell number


----------



## Bart McCoy

oh i got her mixed with the OP


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Actionjax said:


> I completely understand your point on this. And not being a female I will never know that fear. But I do have someone in my life who knows this all too well. But there are ways to help ones self when others have obviously screwed up. There needs to be some sort of process in between. (Like Uber calling direct, not giving out the number).
> 
> But in the end there are facilities in place that can stop this. A quick text to say "My Husband does not appreciate the texts you are sending me. Please stop immediately" Will 9/10 stop this issue. If it continues to happen then the police and Uber should be made aware and have it stopped.
> 
> I mean here is guy with a screw loose, and feeling violated I do understand. But not everyone is both creepy and stupid. And most creepy guys get the hint.
> 
> Either way they would remove a driver if they contacted a pax this way, it should go both ways. From what it sounds like they will...but have stated they don't share investigation results. This is where the media can come in to get answers. I think this would be a huge media nightmare for them and delivering that message may be a great way to get answers.


All of you men should pay attention to this: a man is more likely to stop making unwelcome advances to a woman if she tells him she has a boyfriend/husband than if she states very clearly that she is not interested. This has actually been studied and proven. A nameless male figure who has not even given his opinion is more respected by men than a woman's statement of disinterest.

Those of you who remember the movie "Thelma and Louise" THAT is why it was a hit. Not just Brad Pitt although ...sirry, lost my train of thought there....

Oh yes. Youngsters who have not seen that movie should. And those who remember it--it's situations like this that are why women sometimes are so pissed. Because we are not respected as much as an imaginary boyfriend. And we live our lives having to think about things that men simply don't. We carry our keys ready just in case. Think twice about being alone in parking garages. The list goes on. Saying change your number or block it and its unlikely he'll do anything doesn't really help. She's not stupid and she knows all that. But this situation just adds ONE MORE LAYER of the crap that ALL women live with every single day. It's exhausting and it's scary and it's not right.

The leading cause of injury and death to women 18 to (I think it's 44) is men. I saw a quote that said it best: men worry women will laugh at them. Women have to worry that men will kill them.

I'm sure some at this point are yelling "rabid feminist" but everything I have said is true. Go through it line by line and once you realize it all is then MAYBE you will begin to understand.

Or imagine you broke your good arm last week and it's in a cast and you find yourself one night in the car with a 6'6" heavily muscled man who is making advances on you and takes your keys saying "I know you want me inside you baby." And those of you with guns can't reach them. You can't possibly defend yourself. Almost every man a woman meets could be that man. Most aren't and that's not the point. Just because every man isn't menacing to women doesn't take away the fact that every woman will be menaced at some point. The problem is that even most of the good guys don't get it.

By the way if the stalking laws are really so stupid the police can't/won't do anything that's ridiculous. They could easily knock on his door and tell him to lay off and that they'll be watching her and her car to make sure she's ok. I think making a report in person might get more help but who knows?


----------



## Raquel

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, I'm involved in a law suit over some real estate right now, there is no question that I'm right since the other party has already admitted it and yet it's a long drawn out process that is sure to make you doubt the basic decency of humanity, not advised if you can help it.
> 
> Just wondering, even with the Uber number, when someone doesn't answer the phone you get their voicemail and the message usually has their phone number. Raquel, is it possible that the pax called your Uber number and got your vm?
> 
> Many other suggestions here but I would add at this point that you text pax and tell him thet you are not interested, his texts are unwelcomed and you feel threatened by them, please do not contact me any more. then complete silence. I mean heck, you are rolling in it, $40 for a number change makes it all good!!


No the pax never called me before..until he started texting me yesterday. Also my voice mail doesn't have my number.. only hi this is Raquel..leave me a message..


----------



## Raquel

Bart McCoy said:


> I havent taken an Uber ride (just a driver),so when they order a ride, they dont see the Uber driver's Uber number at all? But if the person has texted their driver or vice versa,the pax will still be able to contat the driver after they close the app
> 
> how do you know they havent deactivated him?how do u know they havent taken any action? did they say they were gonna update you or something?
> 
> but if you just block their number..................
> 
> did you complain to Uber about this?


First off...I know uber hasn't taken any action because the stalker is still texting me telling me how he keeps cancelling other drivers, hoping he can get me..

I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.


----------



## chi1cabby

Raquel said:


> I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.


Thank you!


----------



## MrsUberJax

Raquel said:


> So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..
> 
> It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..
> 
> Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
> View attachment 4223
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> Edit: uber response added:
> *Shauna from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> 25 de ene. 11:02
> 
> Hello Raquel,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that you had this type of experience while driving on the Uber platform. It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order. If this was done it was most certainly in error. I have rerouted your ticket to our Incident Response Team. As part of their investigation, they will be contacting you along with the account holder.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve this issue for you!
> 
> Due to our privacy policy, we cannot share with you the outcome of this investigation, however, please know that Uber takes issues like this very seriously and based on the team's findings, appropriate action will be taken.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Shauna
> 
> Uber Support
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @@UBER


The same thing happened to me the other day. A guy called Uber and told them he left a phone in my car. They gave him my personal number and he called me. I was shocked! Not cool, seriously not cool!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

In the "old days" you would say sure I'll pick you up and then have someone show up and beat his ***** ass down a little. Too bad the law is so finicky these days. I have to say though, I think you have a case for feeling threatened and getting police involved. He has already said he is going to keep trying to get you and you've said not interested so it's either stalking or harassment which you should certainly feel threatened by. Sucks that Uber doesn't seem to care so getting the police involved is the only legal way to handle it. 

Now, if you don't care if you get deactivated, I'm sure a reporter would love to hear your story.


----------



## grams777

MrsUberJax said:


> The same thing happened to me the other day. A guy called Uber and told them he left a phone in my car. They gave him my personal number and he called me. I was shocked! Not cool, seriously not cool!


What about emailing safety at uber dot com. Just got this:









OUR PROMISE
SAFETY FROM START TO FINISH
As we prepare for another busy year, we'd like to remind you of our promise: From the moment you go online through your last trip of the day, we're committed to making Uber safe for you and your riders.

HERE'S HOW










NOBODY'S A STRANGER
Uber is a two-way street. You'll see your rider's name before they hop in and they'll see your name, photo, and vehicle information. These details are also available on rider trip receipts and on your partner dashboard.









ALWAYS ON THE MAP
We collect information about your trips, so if anything goes wrong, we can easily determine when and where it happened and make this information available to police and law enforcement when necessary.









RISK-FREE TRANSACTIONS
Uber is cashless, so you never need to worry about driving with money in your car, and you're assured payment for every single trip.









ZERO TOLERANCE
If there's ever an issue or incident, our local support teams have your back. We take inappropriate behavior seriously and will immediately and permanently remove anyone-rider or driver-who behaves inappropriately on the system.

Not only do these policies keep you safe, but they also protect your business, and the great service you provide every day.

If you have any questions or suggestions about how we can continue improving safety, email us at (safety ....at uber dot com)

Thanks,
-The Uber Team
Uber Technologies Inc.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Raquel said:


> First off...I know uber hasn't taken any action because the stalker is still texting me telling me how he keeps cancelling other drivers, hoping he can get me..
> 
> I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.


so you want to receive the predator text and calls? smh
now, you do know that, if you would have blocked him after his first 1-3 text messages, and receive no more after that, you STILL would have enough info to take him down right?
this guy isnt a stranger, Uber knows who he is, and would clearly come out if you file a lawsuit or whatever
I guess you're "playing along" for whatever reason, which somehow you will use to "get him" and "protect fellow women drivers?"?? sounds like you're playing a very dangerous game my lady.If you are serious upset by the text, go to the police, file the lawsuit. UBER has all the info you need already.

It almost sounds like you're encouraging him to continue to harass you, yet you claimed you were worrried when you first got the text,and that he could get your address. But i guess all that doesnt matter since you're "helping out your fellow women drivers" right? smh



MrsUberJax said:


> The same thing happened to me the other day. A guy called Uber and told them he left a phone in my car. They gave him my personal number and he called me. I was shocked! Not cool, seriously not cool!


did you report it to Uber? what was their response?

did any of yall ladies look into the contract and see if Uber was breaching it by giving out your phone number?


----------



## NickNolte

Raquel said:


> First off...I know uber hasn't taken any action because the stalker is still texting me telling me how he keeps cancelling other drivers, hoping he can get me..
> 
> I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.


The Sacramento support team are just complete ass. I would use social media personally.


----------



## chi1cabby

grams777 said:


> *safety ....at uber dot com*


Funny that all of sudden, Uber has a New Topical Email Address:
*[email protected]*
Anyone ever hear of this before?


grams777 said:


> We take inappropriate behavior seriously and will *immediately* and permanently remove anyone-rider or driver-who behaves inappropriately on the system.


Ookay!
Why wasn't this action taken against Stalker Deandre *Immediately? *
He was still requesting and cancelling rides as of this afternoon?
*UberLIE much?*


----------



## grams777

chi1cabby said:


> Funny that all of sudden, Uber has a New Topical Email Address:
> *[email protected]*
> Anyone ever hear of this before?
> 
> Ookay!
> Why wasn't this action taken against Stalker Deandre *Immediately? *
> He was still requesting and cancelling rides as of this afternoon?
> *UberLIE much?*


Any question now that these forums are monitored?


----------



## chi1cabby

grams777 said:


> Any question now that these forums are monitored?


 There never has been a doubt in my mind about it for months now.
TravisK prolly reads this forum first thing in the morning, through out the day, & in bed before going to sleep. He knows he & his company are not held in high esteem by the Drivers.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE

Your from Sac @Raquel so I assume that's where you were driving ?

Otherwise I might add, this person could himself or hav friends who work for Uber. Working in SF I have picked up and dropped off many times at Uber Corporate. Just throwing that out there. DaQuan or whatever his name is might have even added his two cents into this thread.


----------



## uberdriver

Actionjax said:


> I think the fact that someone has a better chance getting your info from your license plate and your name on the App than ever needing your phone number. Anyone can get a plate run...and if the first name matches...bingo...they are off to the races.


This angle of the problem deserves some further thinking. The rider not only has your first name and your license plate, but also your car make, and if they have any knowledge of cars and decent memory, the model type. With those 3 pieces, first name, make and model, you can for sure match the info in the DMV record about the license plate. So I think that if somebody is really determined to find a driver and his/her address, it wouldn't take much to do so via the DMV.


----------



## uberdriver

How times have changed. When I started driving ridesharing, in 2013, either Uber or Lyft (or both, I can't remember) were not masking numbers, in either direction. The passenger was always getting the driver's real number, and the driver was getting the pax actual number. So I doubt that Uber's (or Lyft's) agreement would have language that would allow them to be sued for giving out your personal number. They used to do it in every ride.


----------



## Txchick

chi1cabby said:


> Funny that all of sudden, Uber has a New Topical Email Address:
> *[email protected]*
> Anyone ever hear of this before?
> 
> Ookay!
> Why wasn't this action taken against Stalker Deandre *Immediately? *
> He was still requesting and cancelling rides as of this afternoon?
> *UberLIE much?*


I know I received that email as well and just snarked!!


----------



## Txchick

Txchick said:


> I know I received that email as well and just snarked!!


http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...ng-Uber-Driver-Stealing-Her-Phone-Richard-Hil


----------



## DjTim

uberdriver said:


> This angle of the problem deserves some further thinking. The rider not only has your first name and your license plate, but also your car make, and if they have any knowledge of cars and decent memory, the model type. With those 3 pieces, first name, make and model, you can for sure match the info in the DMV record about the license plate. So I think that if somebody is really determined to find a driver and his/her address, it wouldn't take much to do so via the DMV.


Actually - not any more. DMV data is protected just like NCIC / police records. Every time your plate is run or inquiries with first/last/middle/social/plate/VIN, etc..., that terminal that did the check is recorded. That means even if you slipped a $50 ot $100 to that DMV person, every data look-up/ transaction is recorded. Besides that DMV employee losing their job - there are fines and even jail time if your caught. This also goes for police officers.

I'm not saying it does not happen (record lookups) because there are many news stories about police officers and DMV people accessing records. Most employees won't/don't want to lose their jobs, and turn in most people trying to bribe for information.


----------



## Txchick

DjTim said:


> Actually - not any more. DMV data is protected just like NCIC / police records. Every time your plate is run or inquiries with first/last/middle/social/plate/VIN, etc..., that terminal that did the check is recorded. That means even if you slipped a $50 ot $100 to that DMV person, every data look-up/ transaction is recorded. Besides that DMV employee losing their job - there are fines and even jail time if your caught. This also goes for police officers.
> 
> I'm not saying it does not happen (record lookups) because there are many news stories about police officers and DMV people accessing records. Most employees won't/don't want to lose their jobs, and turn in most people trying to bribe for information.


Good to know!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The latest text from the weirdo packs threatens her ratings. That is automatic for disqualification with uber. She should forward that text.


----------



## Txchick

S


Sacto Burbs said:


> The latest text from the weirdo packs threatens her ratings. That is automatic for disqualification with Huber. She should forward that text.


She has already sent that texts to Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I just sent this email to Uber and I recommend that everybody on this thread do the same



I am writing to state that under no circumstances are you to ever give out my personal phone number to any passenger under any circumstances whatsoever.

I write this to inform you officially that you do not have my permission to do so

My real name


----------



## CatnipHigh

Raquel said:


> First off...I know uber hasn't taken any action because the stalker is still texting me telling me how he keeps cancelling other drivers, hoping he can get me..
> 
> I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.


There are three things you need to do right now.

1. Get a lawyer: Find a civil litigations attorney that can do your case pro bono if you can't afford it.

2. Notify Media: The biggest thing Uber is afraid of is bad press. I would contact these following local publications about your story:

http://www.sacbee.com/news/business/
http://www.sfchronicle.com/
http://www.sfweekly.com/

3. Notify online media:

Buzzfeed.com
reddit.com
uproxx.com
Even tweet this on twitter and get it trending if at all possible.

You have the chance to really hit Uber where is hurts. I say do it. They're the ones who ****ed up royally and thought they could silence you for $40.


----------



## Txchick

CatnipHigh said:


> There are three things you need to do right now.
> 
> 1. Get a lawyer: Find a civil litigations attorney that can do your case pro bono if you can't afford it.
> 
> 2. Notify Media: The biggest thing Uber is afraid of is bad press. I would contact these following local publications about your story:
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/news/business/
> http://www.sfchronicle.com/
> http://www.sfweekly.com/
> 
> 3. Notify online media:
> 
> Buzzfeed.com
> reddit.com
> uproxx.com
> Even tweet this on twitter and get it trending if at all possible.
> 
> You have the chance to really hit Uber where is hurts. I say do it. They're the ones who ****ed up royally and thought they could silence you for $40.


Agree. That is a civil case & a lawyer would only charge if case won. That's up to her. But I hope she at least contacts the press...it's up to her. I support her regardless of what she does.


----------



## Txchick

chi1cabby said:


> Funny that all of sudden, Uber has a New Topical Email Address:
> *[email protected]*
> Anyone ever hear of this before?
> 
> Ookay!
> Why wasn't this action taken against Stalker Deandre *Immediately? *
> He was still requesting and cancelling rides as of this afternoon?
> *UberLIE much?*


Nope!!


----------



## Txchick

chi1cabby said:


> Funny that all of sudden, Uber has a New Topical Email Address:
> *[email protected]*
> Anyone ever hear of this before?
> 
> Ookay!
> Why wasn't this action taken against Stalker Deandre *Immediately? *
> He was still requesting and cancelling rides as of this afternoon?
> *UberLIE much?*


Yes they do !!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Poll - protect your phone number

https://uberpeople.net/threads/protect-your-phone-number.12535/


----------



## observer

DjTim said:


> Actually - not any more. DMV data is protected just like NCIC / police records. Every time your plate is run or inquiries with first/last/middle/social/plate/VIN, etc..., that terminal that did the check is recorded. That means even if you slipped a $50 ot $100 to that DMV person, every data look-up/ transaction is recorded. Besides that DMV employee losing their job - there are fines and even jail time if your caught. This also goes for police officers.
> 
> I'm not saying it does not happen (record lookups) because there are many news stories about police officers and DMV people accessing records. Most employees won't/don't want to lose their jobs, and turn in most people trying to bribe for information.


Here's why you can't look up license plates in California.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEDcwv1gYgJA_012QybRrShNMjQKQ

Not sure if you can in other states.


----------



## Txchick

observer said:


> Here's why you can't look up license plates in California.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEDcwv1gYgJA_012QybRrShNMjQKQ
> 
> Not sure if you can in other states.


Don't know about Texas will have to read up on that.


----------



## observer

Txchick said:


> Don't know about Texas will have to read up on that.


Here's your answer Tx.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver's_Privacy_Protection_Act


----------



## Txchick

observer said:


> Here's your answer Tx.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver's_Privacy_Protection_Act


Thank you so much!!


----------



## observer

Txchick said:


> Thank you so much!!


You're welcome, I didn't realize it was a federal statute. I remember the actress being killed after her plate was looked up but I thought it was just a California law. It's good to know it's not easy to be looked up.


----------



## Raquel

Bart McCoy said:


> so you want to receive the predator text and calls? smh
> now, you do know that, if you would have blocked him after his first 1-3 text messages, and receive no more after that, you STILL would have enough info to take him down right?
> this guy isnt a stranger, Uber knows who he is, and would clearly come out if you file a lawsuit or whatever
> I guess you're "playing along" for whatever reason, which somehow you will use to "get him" and "protect fellow women drivers?"?? sounds like you're playing a very dangerous game my lady.If you are serious upset by the text, go to the police, file the lawsuit. UBER has all the info you need already.
> 
> It almost sounds like you're encouraging him to continue to harass you, yet you claimed you were worrried when you first got the text,and that he could get your address. But i guess all that doesnt matter since you're "helping out your fellow women drivers" right? smh
> 
> did you report it to Uber? what was their response?
> 
> did any of yall ladies look into the contract and see if Uber was breaching it by giving out your phone number?


The reason I haven't blocked him is to see how far he will go. I didn't have a police case after he texted me a few texts. If he is to find my address blocking him, or changing my number won't erase his ability to track my phone number.

This way by not blocking him I have an ability to see what type of creep he is.. if he is dangerous or just a pervert.

Also I've gleaned important information from his texts like where he is and how he kept cancelling calls to get me as his 'driver'

And at the moment I'm working with the police..I just haven't posted it on here..exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Good job.


----------



## Chris Dee

Bart McCoy said:


> I havent taken an Uber ride (just a driver),so when they order a ride, they dont see the Uber driver's Uber number at all? But if the person has texted their driver or vice versa,the pax will still be able to contat the driver after they close the app


No they do not see the driver's number, they see the Uber number and once they complete the ride and close the app. they can dial the Uber number and they will get and error message. If you contact Uber for a lost item Uber can reconnect you with you driver and you can dial the Uber number and get your driver.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Chris Dee said:


> No they do not see the driver's number, they see the Uber number and once they complete the ride and close the app. they can dial the Uber number and they will get and error message. If you contact Uber for a lost item Uber can reconnect you with you driver and you can dial the Uber number and get your driver.


Thats not true. When a rider is connected with the driver they get drivers Uber number and then even when the ride is over. Whoever calls that Uber driver number will be connected to the driver. Although, if the driver calls the number he will get an error message. So the rider does not get your personal number but still can call you at anytime. If this happens with anyone just email uber and ask them to reset your uber driver phone number!


----------



## Chris Dee

Monica rodriguez said:


> Thats not true. When a rider is connected with the driver they get drivers Uber number and then even when the ride is over. Whoever calls that Uber driver number will be connected to the driver. Although, if the driver calls the number he will get an error message. So the rider does not get your personal number but still can call you at anytime. If this happens with anyone just email uber and ask them to reset your uber driver phone number!


So when this does happen it's a issue on Uber's end and a problem that they fix by resetting the Uber number, good information.
But that proves that it is not always the case that they can call you at anytime. If you don't close the app and call the Uber number, even if the driver is on another ride you can contact him. If you close the app it will not work. I have the rider app and I have tested this with another driver.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Raquel said:


> So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..
> 
> It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..
> 
> Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
> View attachment 4223
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @@UBER


when did you pick this guy up?
3 weeks ago you said you quit because of the new rate cut?
you still driving for peanuts?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Chris Dee said:


> So when this does happen it's a issue on Uber's end and a problem that they fix by resetting the Uber number, good information.
> But that proves that it is not always the case that they can call you at anytime. If you don't close the app and call the Uber number, even if the driver is on another ride you can contact him. If you close the app it will not work. I have the rider app and I have tested this with another driver.


like he said, you're WRONG
where are you now? call your uber number from your work phone, or a friends phone, or a pay phone!!
even if you never ordered a ride from the number you are calling from, calling your Uber number will ring EVERYTIME
just try it!!

so even if they dont have your actual cell number, the can call or text you at will. and its not like you can block your Uber number because you use that number to contact with future pax!!!


----------



## chi1cabby

Raquel said:


> First off...I know uber hasn't taken any action because the stalker is still texting me telling me how he keeps cancelling other drivers, hoping he can get me..
> 
> I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.





Bart McCoy said:


> so you want to receive the predator text and calls? smh





Bart McCoy said:


> It almost sounds like you're encouraging him to continue to harass you, yet you claimed you were worrried when you first got the text,and that he could get your address. But i guess all that doesnt matter since you're "helping out your fellow women drivers" right? smh





Raquel said:


> This way by not blocking him I have an ability to see what type of creep he is.. if he is dangerous or just a pervert.
> 
> Also I've gleaned important information from his texts like where he is and how he kept cancelling calls to get me as his 'driver'
> 
> And at the moment I'm working with the police..I just haven't posted it on here..exactly what I'm doing.





Bart McCoy said:


> when did you pick this guy up?
> 3 weeks ago you said you quit because of the new rate cut?
> you still driving for peanuts?


Many of your posts on this thread are verging on "victim blaming". Raquel needs the forum members support & guidance, not scepticism as to her motives, in her attempt to get Uber to enact actual policy changes to prevent harassment/stalking occurring repeatedly to female drivers.
Till now Uber's response in similar incidents has been "It's No Big Deal". And that is Unacceptable.


----------



## Actionjax

Raquel said:


> First off...I know uber hasn't taken any action because the stalker is still texting me telling me how he keeps cancelling other drivers, hoping he can get me..
> 
> I haven't blocked him because I want to see how far he will go..this way I can protect fellow women drivers by taking a potential predator down.


If your safety here is the issue I recommend leaving it to the police to deal with or push the issue with uber. As suggested on here use social media to call it out. Like twitter.

Your own safety is your job and should be first priority. Whatever you do don't engage him. That's what he wants. But holding off on any of those items you are putting yourself at risk unnecessarily.

Also don't believe everything he says. People do lie about things. He could be deactivated. But what could be worse is he started another account. That's why you need to call the police.


----------



## Raquel

Bart McCoy said:


> when did you pick this guy up?
> 3 weeks ago you said you quit because of the new rate cut?
> you still driving for peanuts?


I should have quit.. but the guarantees are just enough to keep me going. I need the money so I guess I have to settle for peanuts..


----------



## newsboy559

chi1cabby said:


> Funny that all of sudden, Uber has a New Topical Email Address:
> *[email protected]*
> Anyone ever hear of this before?
> 
> Ookay!
> Why wasn't this action taken against Stalker Deandre *Immediately? *
> He was still requesting and cancelling rides as of this afternoon?
> *UberLIE much?*


I got that email last night and immediately thought of this thread. How coincidental that it comes out in the middle of the largest discussion on this message board in a long time.


----------



## Raquel

Actionjax said:


> If your safety here is the issue I recommend leaving it to the police to deal with or push the issue with uber. As suggested on here use social media to call it out. Like twitter.
> 
> Your own safety is your job and should be first priority. Whatever you do don't engage him. That's what he wants. But holding off on any of those items you are putting yourself at risk unnecessarily.
> 
> Also don't believe everything he says. People do lie about things. He could be deactivated. But what could be worse is he started another account. That's why you need to call the police.


I have contacted the police..and that's all I will reveal for right now.. on that end.

Will also wait for uber's responses..


----------



## Raquel

newsboy559 said:


> I got that email last night and immediately thought of this thread. How coincidental that it comes out in the middle of the largest discussion on this message board in a long time.


Strange coincidence..


----------



## newsboy559

Chris Dee said:


> No they do not see the driver's number, they see the Uber number and once they complete the ride and close the app. they can dial the Uber number and they will get and error message. If you contact Uber for a lost item Uber can reconnect you with you driver and you can dial the Uber number and get your driver.


You are incorrect. A pax, or ANYONE for that matter, can contact you at any moment indefinitely, as long as they have your Twilio number. Do it right now. Go find another phone and call your own Twilio number and see what happens. There is no time limit on the rider's side before Uber's system cuts them from being able to contact you. However, there IS a time limit on the driver's side on when you can contact a rider who has pinged you. It's either 30 minutes after the end of the ride or until you get a new ride request, whichever happens first.


----------



## Raquel

CVPI_MIKE said:


> Your from Sac @Raquel so I assume that's where you were driving ?
> 
> Otherwise I might add, this person could himself or hav friends who work for Uber. Working in SF I have picked up and dropped off many times at Uber Corporate. Just throwing that out there. DaQuan or whatever his name is might have even added his two cents into this thread.


I don't think this creep works for uber. Mainly because he can't even seem to write his own name correctly..


----------



## Bart McCoy

chi1cabby said:


> Many of your posts on this thread are verging on "victim blaming". Raquel needs the forum members support & guidance, not scepticism as to her motives, in her attempt to get Uber to enact actual policy changes to prevent harassment/stalking occurring repeatedly to female drivers.
> Till now Uber's response in similar incidents has been "It's No Big Deal". And that is Unacceptable.


False.
I never blamed her. I never said it was her fault.
I only questioned why she wanted to keep the line of communication open after the fact.First thing I said was to block the texts to prevent harassment. Common sense says its not her fault she got the creep texts,smh
And ive always said Uber should not have given out her number. And if you read my replies ive asked the couple other folks that said Uber gave their number out if they contacted Uber and complained, because its not right.
However, as one person pointed out,any pax ordering a ride knows your first name and tag number. with that they could get your house address alone......



Raquel said:


> I should have quit.. but the guarantees are just enough to keep me going. I need the money so I guess I have to settle for peanuts..


With those rates, gurantees and only doing surges is the only way to keep driving. However, the gurantess cant be low. Like some cities have a $10-$12 gurantee. Not worth it to me. but a lot of folks dont do the gurantees or get screwed out of them,and end up driving for under a dollar.

Dont get me wrong, Uber can be used to make some good extra money. But NOT in your market, or any of those markets with rate cuts paying less than $1/mile. The longer you continue to drive for low pay rate, the longer Uber will ever thing about raising them!!!


----------



## Chris Dee

Bart McCoy said:


> like he said, you're WRONG
> where are you now? call your uber number from your work phone, or a friends phone, or a pay phone!!
> even if you never ordered a ride from the number you are calling from, calling your Uber number will ring EVERYTIME
> just try it!!
> 
> so even if they dont have your actual cell number, the can call or text you at will. and its not like you can block your Uber number because you use that number to contact with future pax!!!


I didn't clarify myself on the situation. Yes it does ring and ring and ring but it's been days.... the software is not designed to allow every past customer of a driver to call him on the Twillo number past 48 to 72 hours, it would be chaotic.


----------



## Chris Dee

newsboy559 said:


> You are incorrect. A pax, or ANYONE for that matter, can contact you at any moment indefinitely, as long as they have your Twilio number. Do it right now. Go find another phone and call your own Twilio number and see what happens. There is no time limit on the rider's side before Uber's system cuts them from being able to contact you. However, there IS a time limit on the driver's side on when you can contact a rider who has pinged you. It's either 30 minutes after the end of the ride or until you get a new ride request, whichever happens first.


Nope, tried it, doesn't work. Email Uber, they will say the same thing, the software is not designed to allow this from the rider after 48 to 72 hours. Like I have said it would be chaotic to allow every past customer of a driver to be able to call him. I didn't clarify myself about the time, I was questioning people who said it was weeks later that it still worked.


----------



## observer

Chris Dee said:


> Nope, tried it, doesn't work. Email Uber, they will say the same thing, the software is not designed to allow this from the rider after 48 to 72 hours. Like I have said it would be chaotic to allow every past customer of a driver to be able to call him. I didn't clarify myself about the time, I was questioning people who said it was weeks later that it still worked.


This would also leave open the possibility of pax contacting drivers directly for future rides. Uber doesn't want pax contacting drivers.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Chris Dee said:


> Nope, tried it, doesn't work. Email Uber, they will say the same thing, the software is not designed to allow this from the rider after 48 to 72 hours. Like I have said it would be chaotic to allow every past customer of a driver to be able to call him. I didn't clarify myself about the time, I was questioning people who said it was weeks later that it still worked.


it doesnt matter if its been a week, day, or months
did you even read the example I told you?
you keep saying "allow every past customer"
IT DOESNT EVEN HAVE TO BE A CUSTOMER,but of course any customers knows your Uber number, and at anytime they can use it to call you from their personal phone or any phone!!
just anyone with the number
you say "software not designed",how does software come to play when a pax orders a ride, then writes your number down on a scrap piece of paper??i guess you think the software is matching it up with the number on pax ride,but um, it doesnt matter what number they use to call you
like you know your number, call your number from a PAY PHONE, it will ring your phone
call your number from your job phone(another number that was never used to order a ride), and guess what, IT WILL RING YOUR PHONE
are you now understanding?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I just did the experiment in real time. I called my Uber number from a phone that is not registered with Uber.

My Uber cell phone rang and when I answered, it connected.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Instead of yelling, can someone do a real-time experiment and post the results online as the experiment is being conducted?


real time experiment of what?
are folks not able to understand and process english words?
how hard is it to call your own Uber number? smh


----------



## Laurie_N

Raquel et al, I encountered a similar situation a few weeks ago. Uber gave the pax my phone number instead of contacting me themselves and acting as a go between. Inebriated pax ended up coming to my house and banging on my door late at night. (See https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-really-do-need-help-quick.9807/#post-119318 ) 
Their policy is insanely dangerous and needs to be fixed. I often think about and am distracted by what happened when I drive now. 
Now reading this, my distraction is turning to Grrrr! I think I am going to directly request that they take this problem more seriously and request that someone with stripes from their safety department follow up.


----------



## uberdriver

Laurie_N said:


> Raquel et al, I encountered a similar situation a few weeks ago. Uber gave the pax my phone number instead of contacting me themselves and acting as a go between. Inebriated pax ended up coming to my house and banging on my door late at night. (See https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-really-do-need-help-quick.9807/#post-119318 )
> Their policy is insanely dangerous and needs to be fixed. I often think about and am distracted by what happened when I drive now.
> Now reading this, my distraction is turning to Grrrr! I think I am going to directly request that they take this problem more seriously and request that someone with stripes from their safety department follow up.


Insanely dangerous for the driver, yes, absolutely. But Uber couldn't give a sh-t about that. It's not their problem. You are just a totally disposable independent contractor, and there are millions more potential drivers out there to be recruited. They have shown over and over that they almost Machiavellianly enjoy hurting their drivers.


----------



## UL Driver SF

so who at Uner told you this?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bart, anyone can say anything they want. It doesn't make it true. I called my cell phone via the Uber number from a landline. I did the experiment and posted the results. When you have conflicting verbal claims it helps to have a controlled experiment.

Most everybody on this form is part jackass and untrustworthy. Trust then verify, right? That's what I did.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Chris Dee- Idk why you cant contact your Uber number through another number! But like Sacto Burbs and Bart McCoy pointed out it does not matter whether they (riders or anyone) have taken a ride with you or not they can still call your Uber number and your personal phone will ring. It might not be the case in your city but it is in ours. And Uber couldn't care less!


----------



## bunnydoodoo

I sat with a rider and helped him send a msg to uber, through is phone app, about forgetting his wallet in his last uber driver's car. I sent the msg 2-3 times before receiving a response, but finally his phone got an email (i kinda remember it being an email.... not text) saying here is your last driver's name and phone number, so you can contact him about your wallet. The number was not one of those relay numbers. It was a 562 number and i know for sure that is a local area code here in LA. I immediately thought that was weird of uber to do. But i witnessed this whole procedure.


----------



## Raquel

bunnydoodoo said:


> I sat with a rider and helped him send a msg to uber, through is phone app, about forgetting his wallet in his last uber driver's car. I sent the msg 2-3 times before receiving a response, but finally his phone got an email (i kinda remember it being an email.... not text) saying here is your last driver's name and phone number, so you can contact him about your wallet. The number was not one of those relay numbers. It was a 562 number and i know for sure that is a local area code here in LA. I immediately thought that was weird of uber to do. But i witnessed this whole procedure.


It seems uber has no regard for drivers privacy...indiscriminately giving out their numbers.. to potential predators...


----------



## Raquel

Laurie_N said:


> Raquel et al, I encountered a similar situation a few weeks ago. Uber gave the pax my phone number instead of contacting me themselves and acting as a go between. Inebriated pax ended up coming to my house and banging on my door late at night. (See https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-really-do-need-help-quick.9807/#post-119318 )
> Their policy is insanely dangerous and needs to be fixed. I often think about and am distracted by what happened when I drive now.
> Now reading this, my distraction is turning to Grrrr! I think I am going to directly request that they take this problem more seriously and request that someone with stripes from their safety department follow up.


Omg...I hope that situation turned out ok for you.. That was so scary a drunk showing up at your house.. wow... this is what uber is enabling ...something has to be done..Uber is really putting a lot of drivers at risk...because a zealot can just come up with some bs reason..and get uber to give out the drivers number..this can result in a driver getting seriously hurt..

Imagine a pax..who you kicked out of your car at 2am and was unable to get another ride so he walked home enraged...and he contacts uber tells them they lost something in your car..Uber Gives out the drivers number..and then next thing you know a Google reverse search and some digging traces the number to an address, and a situation like @Laurie_N happens, but worse.


----------



## chi1cabby

Raquel said:


> It seems uber has no regard for drivers privacy...indiscriminately giving out their numbers.. to potential predators...





Raquel said:


> *Shauna from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> 25 de ene. 11:02
> 
> Hello Raquel,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that you had this type of experience while driving on the Uber platform. It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order.


*UberLIES!























*


----------



## chi1cabby

*How About Uber Instituting A Rider Code Of Conduct That's Vigorously Enforced For Sake Of Drivers' Safety?*

*Drunk Man Attempts to Kiss Uber Driver, Steals Her Phone*
*http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...ing-Her-Phone-Richard-Hilliard-289843661.html*


----------



## Raquel

chi1cabby said:


> *How About Uber Instituting A Rider Code Of Conduct For Riders That's Vigorously Enforced For Sake Of Drivers' Safety?*
> 
> *Drunk Man Attempts to Kiss Uber Driver, Steals Her Phone*
> *http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...ing-Her-Phone-Richard-Hilliard-289843661.html*


Talk about a dangerous creeper ... Look at the guys face..


----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## UL Driver SF

Monica rodriguez said:


> Chris Dee- Idk why you cant contact your Uber number through another number! But like Sacto Burbs and Bart McCoy pointed out it does not matter whether they (riders or anyone) have taken a ride with you or not they can still call your Uber number and your personal phone will ring. It might not be the case in your city but it is in ours. And Uber couldn't care less!


Ya know...it is a hit and miss thing.

I had a woman I did not give a ride call me 5 times looking for her keys. Her call came through on the Uber number. When I told her she did not ride with me she said...then why did Uber give me this number? Beats me. Her pick up and drop off did not coincide with any of my driving.

I turn the phone off every night and log out. I've gotten calls from passengers the next day to do nothing more than say thank you for my service the night before. Some couldn't call back. It's an imperfect system but one thing is for sure....

They should never give out a personal number for any reason. There are other ways to deal with any issue that might come up where a rider needs to contact a driver.

This whole thing has me thinking if people think this is a problem then they should get and use a Google number as their contact number. My understanding is you can block and turn off those numbers at will. That should give you more control and limit who calls you.


----------



## Chris Dee

Monica rodriguez said:


> Chris Dee- Idk why you cant contact your Uber number through another number! But like Sacto Burbs and Bart McCoy pointed out it does not matter whether they (riders or anyone) have taken a ride with you or not they can still call your Uber number and your personal phone will ring. It might not be the case in your city but it is in ours. And Uber couldn't care less!


I have tested this and I don't understand what the heck why people are arguing. The issue was that someone stated a week later they where called by a Uber customer they had given a ride to. A week later is not possible unless there is a reset needed on the Uber number. My Uber number will not ring my phone, I've called it numerous times, I have two phones and I've had another Uber driver try it and customers try it. The system is designed to only connect your private cell to the Uber number while you are connected to a customer and after the ride is completed for 48 to 72 hours. 
Email Uber and you will get the same response as I'm giving you.


----------



## Txchick

Laurie_N said:


> Raquel et al, I encountered a similar situation a few weeks ago. Uber gave the pax my phone number instead of contacting me themselves and acting as a go between. Inebriated pax ended up coming to my house and banging on my door late at night. (See https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-really-do-need-help-quick.9807/#post-119318 )
> Their policy is insanely dangerous and needs to be fixed. I often think about and am distracted by what happened when I drive now.
> Now reading this, my distraction is turning to Grrrr! I think I am going to directly request that they take this problem more seriously and request that someone with stripes from their safety department follow up.


Did Uber deactivate pax? According to Uber policies expressed to Raquel there not supposed giving out your personal phone number to passengers. The media needs to shine a spotlight on this issue. If you need some help with it contact @chi1cabby. Don't have a lot of faith in Uber safety team fixing the problem.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Because I just did it yesterday. I called my Uber number from a landline and it rang and connected.

Txchick, you aren't driving anymore, don't have an Uber number anymore and so can't do the experiment. Right?


----------



## Chris Dee

Sacto Burbs said:


> Because I just did it yesterday. I called my Uber number from a landline and it rang and connected.


I see, I just tried it again and it rang but it's not been 72 hours. I did this Monday night, it has cost me $20 so far and a dozen emails to Uber and they told me to wait until the fourth day and check again, if it still rings they will reset it. I use Uber as a customer more days than I work and I tried calling my last driver from two weeks ago Saturday and it just rings and rings.


----------



## Chris Dee

When a customer calls you the number that shows up on your caller ID is actually your number (Google ?) that Uber uses as a contact for them to contact you. They don't, or are not supposed too, give out your personal phone number.


----------



## fargonaz

LOL, I just pulled my head out, thanks.


----------



## Txchick

Sacto Burbs said:


> Because I just did it yesterday. I called my Uber number from a landline and it rang and connected.
> 
> Txchick, you aren't driving anymore, don't have an Uber number anymore and so can't do the experiment. Right?


No sorry I do not have Uber number anymore


----------



## Chris Dee

OK, myself and Sacto Burbs just spoke for the past half hour and he explained what I seemed to be confused on what exactly is the problem. We decided to performed a battery of tests with Uber numbers, private cells, voicemail and text messages. I must admit it is not a very pleasing discovery.
1) I toke my personal cell, sent a text to his Uber number he uses when working, this is the number that shows up when a customer would call him after accepting a ride. The text was immediately returned with this message; "_Sorry, we don't have an Uber account with this phone number. Please update your Uber account with this phone number or call your driver at 1-XXX-XXX-XXXX._"
2) I then called his Uber number from the same cell, it rang and he picked up. The number I initially called switched from the California exchange to a Miami exchange and his cell rang with his Uber number. So I used my NJ cell, called a California Uber number which then rang twice with normal long rings, a clicking sound, two short rings and he picked up, with my called ID now showing a Miami exchange number.
3) Called the number on the caller ID, Miami exchange Uber number, low and behold he picks up. I dial two different numbers and they both reached him.
4) Called again but he let it go to voice-mail, immediately his private cell voice mail picks up for me to leave a message.
So numerous Uber numbers when dialed went to his personal cellular number and if he didn't pick up it went to his personal voice-mail. WTF.... IF you use your personal cell and have not changed your voice mail from the standard greeting to custom I suggest you do otherwise the customer can write down your real personal cell number from your voice-mail message.

So after some research it seems to be that Uber uses a company called Bandwidth.com, http://www.bandwidth.com/, to assign numbers to drivers and their issued smart phones. This company is how when you call your Uber number it connects to your cell. I think the fact that once the customer calls you and keeps the number from his call log he can call you until that number is deactivated.

So I am now understanding how disturbing this can be to female Uber drivers.

Sorry for being confused, this is not what Uber states.
Here is Uber's email.

*Mike at Uber* (Uber)
Jan 27, 10:51

Hi Chris,
Thanks for reaching out! Yes, the Uber Twillo number will usually stay active for 48-72 hours after the ride is complete. This allows a rider and partner the option of communication in case an item was left in the car, etc.
Best,
Michael

I will respond to Uber CSR Mike and let him know but honestly unless you are using a Uber issued phone this will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Txchick

Chris Dee said:


> OK, myself and Sacto Burbs just spoke for the past half hour and he explained what I seemed to be confused on what exactly is the problem. We decided to performed a battery of tests with Uber numbers, private cells, voicemail and text messages. I must admit it is not a very pleasing discovery.
> 1) I toke my personal cell, sent a text to his Uber number he uses when working, this is the number that shows up when a customer would call him after accepting a ride. The text was immediately returned with this message; "_Sorry, we don't have an Uber account with this phone number. Please update you Uber account with this phone number or call your driver at 1-XXX-XXX-XXXX._"
> 2) I then called his Uber number from the same cell, it rang and he picked up. The number I initially called switched from the California exchange to a Miami exchange and his cell rang with his Uber number. So I used my NJ cell, called a California Uber number which then range twice with normal long rings, a clicking sound, two short rings and he picked up, with my called ID now showing a Miami exchange number.
> 3) Called the number on the caller ID, Miami exchange Uber number, low and behold he picks up. I dial two different numbers and they both reached him.
> 4) Called again but he let it go to voice-mail, immediately his private cell voice mail picks up for me to leave a message.
> So numerous Uber numbers when dialed went to his personal cellular number and if he didn't pick up it went to his personal voice-mail. WTF.... IF you use your personal cell and have not changed your voice mail from the standard greeting to custom I suggest you do otherwise the customer can write down your real personal cell number from your voice-mail message.
> 
> So after some research it seems to be that Uber uses a company called Bandwidth.com, http://www.bandwidth.com/, to assign numbers to drivers and their issued smart phones. This company is how when you call your Uber number it connects to your cell. I think the fact that once the customer calls you and keeps the number from his call log he can call you until that number is deactivated.
> 
> So I am now understanding how disturbing this can be to female Uber drivers.
> 
> Sorry for being confused, this is not what Uber states.
> Here is Uber's email.
> 
> *Mike at Uber* (Uber)
> Jan 27, 10:51
> 
> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for reaching out! Yes, the Uber Twillo number will usually stay active for 48-72 hours after the ride is complete. This allows a rider and partner the option of communication in case an item was left in the car, etc.
> Best,
> Michael
> 
> I will respond to Uber CSR Mike and let him know but honestly unless you are using a Uber issued phone this will fall on deaf ears.


Please do! Needs to be bought to the media's attention because posting in here besides helping us being better protected is great but Uber doing anything to protect us falls on deaf ears!


----------



## OCBob

I had to uninstall my app and then get a new one (about 2 weeks after I started). When I got the new download, I received a new phone number for Uber. See if that works for anyone.


----------



## Txchick

I


Txchick said:


> Please do! Needs to be bought to the media's attention





OCBob said:


> I had to uninstall my app and then get a new one (about 2 weeks after I started). When I got the new download, I received a new phone number for Uber. See if that works for anyone.


why do we have to go thru all these hassles? Why can't Uber just cut the number off after the ride with pax like Lyft does???


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You know the answer ... All together now ... Uber is ....

Wait, what do you mean WE, you are out of the game...right


----------



## UL Driver SF

Uh...no they don't.

I have gotten calls from Lyft riders the next day. I reset my phone ever night before I sleep. Still got a call from them. 

I also got a call on my personal number from a lyft rider. They claim they got the number from Lyft. Personally, it didn't bother me. No ones gonna stalk me, but if this chick wanted to that would be great. She is hot. My last stalker has moved on I think. So i guess I'm currently single now.

Again....the system is imperfect. People make mistakes. Although you gotta wonder what the though process was in this case.

BTW....the silly cut and paste attack, (are there any other kind?), said that Uber made it possible to contact the driver directly. What none of them said this was done by means of giving out their personal number. How else would they contact them then? By their assigned Uber number. Another example of disingenuous misleading cut and paste silliness.


----------



## driveLA

You're a dime piece ma


----------



## UL Driver SF

driveLA said:


> You're a dime piece ma


And what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Small, thin and shiny?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

UL Driver SF said:


> And what exactly does that mean?


It means you're a perfect 10.


----------



## headtheball

Raquel, very scary stuff.

Even though I am an ugly old geezer, I changed my duber account number to an old phone with a burner SIM card. Actually much easier to have one handy to text slow pax. No need to unmount and mess with wires. 

No one should be able to get through to me when my ass is not logged on. The very ****ing last thing I need is someone finding my personal voice mail which pretty much explains who the **** I am and how to contact my day job HQ to hunt me down.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Chris Dee said:


> OK, myself and Sacto Burbs just spoke for the past half hour and he explained what I seemed to be confused on what exactly is the problem. We decided to performed a battery of tests with Uber numbers, private cells, voicemail and text messages. I must admit it is not a very pleasing discovery.
> 1) I toke my personal cell, sent a text to his Uber number he uses when working, this is the number that shows up when a customer would call him after accepting a ride. The text was immediately returned with this message; "_Sorry, we don't have an Uber account with this phone number. Please update your Uber account with this phone number or call your driver at 1-XXX-XXX-XXXX._"
> 2) I then called his Uber number from the same cell, it rang and he picked up. The number I initially called switched from the California exchange to a Miami exchange and his cell rang with his Uber number. So I used my NJ cell, called a California Uber number which then rang twice with normal long rings, a clicking sound, two short rings and he picked up, with my called ID now showing a Miami exchange number.
> 3) Called the number on the caller ID, Miami exchange Uber number, low and behold he picks up. I dial two different numbers and they both reached him.
> 4) Called again but he let it go to voice-mail, immediately his private cell voice mail picks up for me to leave a message.
> So numerous Uber numbers when dialed went to his personal cellular number and if he didn't pick up it went to his personal voice-mail. WTF.... IF you use your personal cell and have not changed your voice mail from the standard greeting to custom I suggest you do otherwise the customer can write down your real personal cell number from your voice-mail message.
> 
> So after some research it seems to be that Uber uses a company called Bandwidth.com, http://www.bandwidth.com/, to assign numbers to drivers and their issued smart phones. This company is how when you call your Uber number it connects to your cell. I think the fact that once the customer calls you and keeps the number from his call log he can call you until that number is deactivated.
> 
> So I am now understanding how disturbing this can be to female Uber drivers.
> 
> Sorry for being confused, this is not what Uber states.
> Here is Uber's email.
> 
> *Mike at Uber* (Uber)
> Jan 27, 10:51
> 
> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for reaching out! Yes, the Uber Twillo number will usually stay active for 48-72 hours after the ride is complete. This allows a rider and partner the option of communication in case an item was left in the car, etc.
> Best,
> Michael
> 
> I will respond to Uber CSR Mike and let him know but honestly unless you are using a Uber issued phone this will fall on deaf ears.


Uber states nothing but lies!

Its okay that you were confused, it is confusing!

and like Chris Dee stated, All Uber drivers must change their personal greeting to just their name ( remove the greeting where it says your personal number)


----------



## UL Driver SF

Monica rodriguez said:


> Uber states nothing but lies!
> 
> Its okay that you were confused, it is confusing!
> 
> and like Chris Dee stated, All Uber drivers must change their personal greeting to just their name ( remove the greeting where it says your personal number)


My greeting is the same as when I got the phone. It doesn't have my number in the answering message. I checked 4 other phones. No number in the message.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

UL Driver SF said:


> My greeting is the same as when I got the phone. It doesn't have my number in the answering message. I checked 4 other phones. No number in the message.


Thats good!  because some greetings say the number.


----------



## Laurie_N

When Uber says "The Uber Twilio number will usually stay active for 48-72 hours.....", it is misleading, possibly purposely misleading. I'm not sure. The driver's Twilio number stays active indefinitely, meaning that the rider can indefinitely contact the driver unless the driver requests and receives a new Twilio number. The text access to the driver does actually seem to be cut off after 30 minutes.
Below is the summary and the link to the Newsweek article from November on this exact topic. Three things are clear to me: 1) Obviously Uber could alter their app communication interface to better limit communications between driver and rider after the ride is completed. Yes! CSRs would have to serve as intermediaries when items are lost. That's exactly what they should do! 2) New drivers should be informed about Twilio numbers and rider access to their phones BEFORE they ever start driving. Let drivers understand and manage the risk as they see fit. 3) New drivers should be provided with an emergency number so that someone at Uber can actually be reached when a potential safety issue occurs. When the rider said he was coming to my house on my third day of driving, I emailed csrs using the driver app with a note entitled "HELP". I received the advice I needed from uberpeople forum members before a csr ever responded. Additionally the advice given was woefully inadequate.

Here is the summary and the link.

http://www.newsweek.com/uber-taxi-e...kalanick-emil-michael-josh-mohrer-uber-285642

This system is designed to prevent drivers from contacting the riders against their will. A representative for Uber told _Newsweek, _"Rider phone numbers are anonymized to the driver from the time the trip is accepted until the driver accepts another trip or approximately 30 minutes after the trip has concluded-whichever happens first." &#8230;&#8230;

and

The driver is limited to a half hour for contacting the passenger, but the passenger can contact the driver indefinitely, at least by phone. "Driver phone numbers are anonymized to riders starting when a trip is accepted and remain active to facilitate the return of lost items. Riders' ability to text message a driver ends approximately 30 minutes after the trip concludes," an Uber rep explained to _Newsweek_. When _Newsweek _attempted to text a driver's dummy number after 30 minutes, we were met with this text message: "We're unable to connect you with your driver by text after the trip. Please call this number instead to contact your driver."

Uber stressed the customer service factor of allowing a rider to have access to the driver's dummy number indefinitely, noting that many of their drivers have given the company positive feedback about the system because they are more quickly able to return lost items. Regardless, not all drivers are enthused, especially not female drivers.

..still pretty mad...


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Bart, anyone can say anything they want. It doesn't make it true. I called my cell phone via the Uber number from a landline. I did the experiment and posted the results. When you have conflicting verbal claims it helps to have a controlled experiment.
> .


>>>>>>>>> you're not doing it right



Chris Dee said:


> I have tested this and I don't understand what the heck why people are arguing. The issue was that someone stated a week later they where called by a Uber customer they had given a ride to. A week later is not possible unless there is a reset needed on the Uber number. My Uber number will not ring my phone, I've called it numerous times, I have two phones and I've had another Uber driver try it and customers try it. The system is designed to only connect your private cell to the Uber number while you are connected to a customer and after the ride is completed for 48 to 72 hours.
> Email Uber and you will get the same response as I'm giving you.


>>>>>>you are wrong, and totally ignoring the face that any phone can call it. so even if 48to72 held true, it would only hold true to that pax's phone number. a pax's friend number could call you



Chris Dee said:


> I see, I just tried it again and it rang but it's not been 72 hours. I did this Monday night, it has cost me $20 so far and a dozen emails to Uber and they told me to wait until the fourth day and check again, if it still rings they will reset it. I use Uber as a customer more days than I work and I tried calling my last driver from two weeks ago Saturday and it just rings and rings.


>>>>>>>has nothing to do with waiting a week. you could wait a month, they still can call you



Chris Dee said:


> When a customer calls you the number that shows up on your caller ID is actually your number (Google ?) that Uber uses as a contact for them to contact you. They don't, or are not supposed too, give out your personal phone number.


>>>>>>>when they call you ,its always on the same number: your Uber number. however Uber obviously does give out your actual cell phone number in several cases



Chris Dee said:


> So after some research it seems to be that Uber uses a company called Bandwidth.com, http://www.bandwidth.com/, to assign numbers to drivers and their issued smart phones. This company is how when you call your Uber number it connects to your cell. I think the fact that once the customer calls you and keeps the number from his call log he can call you until that number is deactivated.
> .


are you now somehow admitting you were wrong
i want a personal apology from you


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bart, we grovelling, pathetic, arrogant know-it-alls humbly beg you to forgive our exceedingly unworthy selves in stating something we thought was true on an anonymous internet forum contradicting your omniscient self. The shame will follow us all the days of our lives, and to our children's children. Will the sacrifice of a defenseless animal appease you?


----------



## UL Driver SF

Sacto Burbs said:


> Bart, we grovelling, pathetic, arrogant know-it-alls humbly beg you to forgive our exceedingly unworthy selves in stating something we thought was true on an anonymous internet forum contradicting your omniscient self. The shame will follow us all the days of our lives, and to our children's children. Will the sacrifice of a defenseless animal appease you?


What a way to treat a poor defensive animal.

Yer supposed to sacrifice virgins. Which seems like a waste also. Returning a package unopened is just rude.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Bart, we grovelling, pathetic, arrogant know-it-alls humbly beg you to forgive our exceedingly unworthy selves in stating something we thought was true on an anonymous internet forum contradicting your omniscient self. The shame will follow us all the days of our lives, and to our children's children. Will the sacrifice of a defenseless animal appease you?


close
but i want all the proceeds from your next 5 surges


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What's a surge ? Its it that red area that is as fleeting as a white unicorn on speed.


----------



## Chris Dee

Bart McCoy said:


> >>>>>>>>> you're not doing it right
> 
> >>>>>>you are wrong, and totally ignoring the face that any phone can call it. so even if 48to72 held true, it would only hold true to that pax's phone number. a pax's friend number could call you
> 
> >>>>>>>has nothing to do with waiting a week. you could wait a month, they still can call you
> 
> >>>>>>>when they call you ,its always on the same number: your Uber number. however Uber obviously does give out your actual cell phone number in several cases
> 
> are you now somehow admitting you were wrong
> i want a personal apology from you


Lol, I don't apologize to jackasses. 
I toke info from a Uber CSR and then was trying to call the number to see if my private cell showed up. That's what everyone was stating, My lengthy post with Sacto Burbs has all the info researched by us that far exceed what anyone has said. The only private info obtained would be if you have your private cell verbalized in the greeting. Uber claims that they never ever give out a drivers personal cellular phone number. Since your so pompous about people cutting and pasting emails I will not post that.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Chris Dee said:


> Lol, I don't apologize to jackasses.
> I toke info from a Uber CSR and then was trying to call the number to see if my private cell showed up. That's what everyone was stating, My lengthy post with Sacto Burbs has all the info researched by us that far exceed what anyone has said. The only private info obtained would be if you have your private cell verbalized in the greeting. Uber claims that they never ever give out a drivers personal cellular phone number. Since your so pompous about people cutting and pasting emails I will not post that.


i dont even really understand what you're trying to say here but, the point is:

everytime a pax orders a ride, they see your UBER number. they can use that UBER number any time, any day after the ride to contact you. They dont need your actual personal cell number because the UBER number given to them goes right to your personal cellphone anyway.....

you understand now? because nobody want to hear any more of your , oh the system isnt set up like that, pax can only call for 72 hours blah blah blah mess. once pax order a ride, they can call you for the rest of your life as long as you remain with uber lol


----------



## Lidman

now now....time for you two to kiss and make up.... you can do it!!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Can we limit them to tweet length posts, that must also amuse the masses for one week?


----------



## thehappytypist

It used to be policy to give out the real number for lost item claims, we were never allowed to give the rider's number to the driver which I think would work better anyway. Apparently it changed but they didn't actually TELL anyone and I didn't even know about that change until I saw the updated language in the canned answer. The answer sent out to drivers reporting a lost item has also changed to include us asking for permission to give the rider their actual mobile number. It's become general practice in NYC but god knows about the other regions. You may want to specifically say not to give your mobile number if you're reporting an item left in your car.


----------



## flashgordonnc

Raquel said:


> So this morning I get texts from an unrecognized number with bad grammar..trying to flirt with me..
> 
> It turns out that this is an ex-rider..who claims he got my number from uber after he lied to them and said he lost something in my car..
> 
> Uber is now enabling stalkers.. WTF.. !!! CREEPY AND SCARY.
> View attachment 4223
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> Edit: uber response added:
> *Shauna from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> 25 de ene. 11:02
> 
> Hello Raquel,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that you had this type of experience while driving on the Uber platform. It is strictly against our policy to release personal contact details for any reason, outside of a judical order. If this was done it was most certainly in error. I have rerouted your ticket to our Incident Response Team. As part of their investigation, they will be contacting you along with the account holder.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve this issue for you!
> 
> Due to our privacy policy, we cannot share with you the outcome of this investigation, however, please know that Uber takes issues like this very seriously and based on the team's findings, appropriate action will be taken.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Shauna
> 
> Uber Support
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @@UBER


Ma'am, he called you for the same reason you got so much feedback here. Look in the mirror, or your photo you use here.
Being attractive will do both.
Sorry about your issue.
I know I have called the phone number UBER shows the PAX an it rings days later. My Uber synthetic phone number Uber gives out is the same to "all" my rides.


----------



## Raquel

flashgordonnc said:


> Ma'am, he called you for the same reason you got so much feedback here. Look in the mirror, or your photo you use here.
> Being attractive will do both.
> Sorry about your issue.
> I know I have called the phone number UBER shows the PAX an it rings days later. My Uber synthetic phone number Uber gives out is the same to "all" my rides.


I don't understand your point.. so since, I'm attractive it's okay for perverts to stalk me? The old blame the victim mentality.. You should join the Taliban if that is your mentality towards women..

Also he didn't call my uber number he called my personal cellphone which uber Csr gave him.. and he even admitted as much.. and even uber admitted as much..


----------



## Raquel

thehappytypist said:


> It used to be policy to give out the real number for lost item claims, we were never allowed to give the rider's number to the driver which I think would work better anyway. Apparently it changed but they didn't actually TELL anyone and I didn't even know about that change until I saw the updated language in the canned answer. The answer sent out to drivers reporting a lost item has also changed to include us asking for permission to give the rider their actual mobile number. It's become general practice in NYC but god knows about the other regions. You may want to specifically say not to give your mobile number if you're reporting an item left in your car.


So basically a stalker can call, make up a story and then get the number of a driver..like happened to me. Nice way to enable stalkers.


----------



## thehappytypist

Raquel said:


> So basically a stalker can call, make up a story and then get the number of a driver..like happened to me. Nice way to enable stalkers.


Yep. I'd imagine that's why they changed the policy but why they never TOLD us about it, I will never know.


----------



## Raquel

thehappytypist said:


> Yep. I'd imagine that's why they changed the policy but why they never TOLD us about it, I will never know.


You can see the results of that first hand in what happened to me..and other women on this thread who have had similar incidents happen to them..

Absolutely silly.


----------



## LA Cabbie

In the cab world dispatch has numbers of both passenger and driver. But will never release number without consent of person(s) involved.

My notion of uber is now cemented. Uber is a company managed by Twenty somethings who probably have never had a job before becoming uber csr and they think that everyone out there is like the type of people at their over priced Ivy League colleges.

To the op, you are dealing with an opportunistic thug. He wants to date you or pimp you. 

If you ever get him again immediately cancel and make sure with uber that you are never paired with this guy again.

This should be something for all drivers but ladies in particular keep your doors locked until you verify your passenger. 

Like most here posted, consult a lawyer. We just can't have kids playing around with our lives literally in their hands.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

These aren't kids. They are adults and should be treated as such.


----------



## UberGal

What happened to Raquel is absolutely frightening. Us females already have to be on high alert while Ubering and now we have to worry about our personal numbers being given out to potential stalkers!? This is UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberGal said:


> What happened to Raquel is absolutely frightening. Us females already have to be on high alert while Ubering and now we have to worry about our personal numbers being given out to potential stalkers!? This is UNACCEPTABLE!


agreed, make sure you make your frustrations known to Uber


----------



## Bart McCoy

so a pax left a phone in the car thursday
they lived far from where I live, and I know pax dont give tips for drivers going out their way
emailed support and told them i found a phone but the pax lives to far
all they say was thanks and that the pax will be calling me on my UBER number
apparently of course we all know anyone can call us on our Uber number for days and weeks, but apparently they cant text us on the Uber number
and they actually ASKED me this time could they give them my personal cell number(because it gives them the benefit of texting)
i didnt reply back to the email about giving my personal cell number
but the pax called, gave them a car excuse, and they drove back out and got it

so maybe they are learning, but of course it cant hurt to ask the drivers to give out their personal number


----------



## gantavya

OP's incident is published by Buzzfeed.


----------



## Montgomery

gantavya said:


> OP's incident is published by Buzzfeed.


Link?


----------



## uber_sea

Montgomery said:


> Link?


http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...male-uber-drivers-often-left-to-fend?s=mobile


----------



## DCinATL

I read about the first 6 pages of these posts, and I don't see any comments about what happens when the Uber number is called by a pax AND goes to the real phone number of the driver's voicemail (if someone commented, please excuse my laziness for not reading the next 9 pages of posts). If you don't have a personalized voicemail greeting, most service providers will repeat your number and say something like "...is not available". Just wondering if this might have happened and revealed the real number for Raquel. 

One thing that I did was to set up my Uber account using my GoogleVoice number; there are lots of features via GoogleVoice including call blocking and times when you can receive calls from who ever you choose. And you can put the GoogleVoice number on "Do Not Disturb" and stop all calls / texts if you are doing shut-eye time. It also gives you a record of every call and text sent to your GoogleVoice number.


----------



## IndyDriver

DCinATL said:


> I read about the first 6 pages of these posts, and I don't see any comments about what happens when the Uber number is called by a pax AND goes to the real phone number of the driver's voicemail (if someone commented, please excuse my laziness for not reading the next 9 pages of posts). If you don't have a personalized voicemail greeting, most service providers will repeat your number and say something like "...is not available". Just wondering if this might have happened and revealed the real number for Raquel.


I actually am surprised this loophole hasn't come up before...and I should have mentioned it myself. The majority of the time I would ever call a rider and get their voicemail, I would hear their real #. This is something Uber and Lyft should disclose to both riders and drivers as most people would never even think about it.


----------



## cybertec69

This same thing happened to me, I had this female Pax call me one week later to complain to me about me telling her she was an ass, LOL, so I told her again. It was kinda weird, but not unexpected with this outfit, they run their operation like the wild wild west, what did you expect.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Pax phone numbers are protected. We can't call then after a ride


----------



## chels

I have had this to happen about 3-4 times. Dude will try to flirt/hit on me then hrs later I'll get a random call from the unrecognized or Uber #. I don't answer my phone anyways unless it's from a pax that I'm currently picking up so all calls go to voicemail. Dude will leave bogus voicemail claiming to have left something in my car (phone, keys, etc). I will look for it and if I don't find it then oh well. I don't even respond. One guy who actually did leave his phone kept trying to tip me $$$ for bringing it back then offered to take me out for drinks....no thanks dude! Uber really does need to do more to protect drivers (male and female) from harassment. It's totally creepy! Like stop letting pax have our personal mobile # just have a CSR be the middle man instead.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

Txchick said:


> @UL Driver SF I found your post alarming as a women.


Oh crap, it's Deandre... Run lol!


----------

